# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  من الا حاب يدخل منافسة ؟

## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
*اليوم جتني فكرة وحبيت اسويها الا وهي ..*
*ان شخص يطلب تصميم ويقول المواصفات ويجيب الصورة و الباقي يشتغلوا على الصورة والا يفوز بأحسن تصميم له ان يطلب طلب* 
*من الاحاب يدخل المنافسة يتفضل ...*
*عشرة اشخاص فقط (مصممين)*
*وعشرة اشخاص فقط(لابداء رايهم)*
*سارعوا فالعدد محدود........اذا اكتمل العدد سوف نبدء*

----------


## بيسان

فكره حلووه خيتوو
وفيها حماس 
راح اكون اول المصممين
بااذن لله
سلم فكرك لمثل هالافكاار
سلمت يمناكِ
اختك..بيسوو

----------


## الأمل البعيد

فكرة حلوة ومرة كشخة
واني ثاني المصمين 
باذن الله 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
واني ثالث وحدة 
انشااء الله افوز  :toung: 
ههههههههههه
يلا ننتظر البقايا
والابداء الراي
تحياتي
ريحانو

----------


## القلب المرح

*فكره حليووه هواياا* 
*وأنا رابع نفر في التصميم* 
*يالله عجلوو تراني متحمسس* 

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

فكره حلوووه خيتوو 
كل مره جيبي لنا افكار حلووه مثلك 
واني بكون خامستهم 
والله يقدرني على الفووز انشاء الله 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## النور المؤمل

بس بكرة واذا ما اكتمل العدد 
راح انشوف ويش الحل 
لا تفوتكم الفرصة باقي 5مصممين 

و10 لابداء رايهم 
بسرعة يا اعضاء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*فكره حلوه خيوه*
*اني السادسه كوح احم*
*تسلمي خيوه*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## النور المؤمل

الحين باقي 3 او 4 مصممين لان انا السابعة وياكم 
الى حد الان ما احد راضي يسجل ويانا احد (لابداء رايهم) فا ويش رايكم 
ويش انسوي اذا مااحد راضي يدخل 
ويش رايكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وينكمـ ياعضاء
بس تختاروا الايعجبكمـ
دخيل الله واحد!!؟؟

----------


## النور المؤمل

يامصممين راح انبلش بالمنافسة واختيار الافضل بعدين انشوف لان كدة راح تبرد السالفة 
من الا يبغى يبدأ يجيب صورة ومواصفات 
في انتظاركم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مافي احد متحمس غيرنا 
زي ماقالت ريحانة 
دخيل الله واحد
بس احين من الي بيجيب الصورة والمواصفات

----------


## النور المؤمل

الامل البعيد 
وقع الاختيار عليك 
جيبي صورة ومواصفات الحين 
تحياتي لك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يوه باسوي الي بعد ؟؟؟
لاني من المصممين واني تراولي الثانية ؟؟
كيف ؟؟؟

----------


## النور المؤمل

الامل البعيد عادي 
لان انا ابغى احط الصورة من مركز تحميل بس مو راضية تظهر الصورة 
فاختاري يا تعطيني مركز تحميل او تحطي صورة من عندش 
وحتى انا باصمم
شاكرة لك

----------


## النور المؤمل

خلاص استوى وهذة هي الصور 
المواصفات 
ابغى دمج الصورة بطريقة حلوة 
ابغى كل الصور تتناسق مع بعض 
مسموح اضافة صور بعد عادي 
اضافة فرش على الصور 
ولمسات خفيفة 
ومسح الكلام من الصور الثالثة
ونشوف ابداعتكم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عندي سؤال 
كل الصور ندمجها ولا صوريتين ؟؟

----------


## النور المؤمل

على راحتش اختي الامل البعيد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اني سويت واحد  بس شكله بسيط يعني مافيه حاجات واكشانات لاني احب البساطة 

ادري مو حليو  :sad2:  :embarrest: 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلااا 
تصميم جدا رائع خيتووو الامل البعيد 
انشاء الله بعد ثواني حى اتشوفو تصميمي 
طبعا اني مبتدئه في الفوتوشوب بس اعرف شويه فيه 
وانشاء الله التصميم الي حا اسويه يعجبكم

----------


## القلب المرح

*متى تبغي التصميم .. يعني متى اخر يوم؟*
*اليوم لو فيه يوم محدد يكون افضل ان الجميع في واحد يخلصو التصاميم* 
*ويجيبوها ويحطوها*
*وهذا مجرد راي فقط لاغير* 
*وشئ حلو كل مصمم في التصميم حقه يحط اسمه فيه* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هذا تصميمي* 
**
*تحياتي لكـم  ..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ياااااااي تصميم القلب المرح مرة روعة 
اعتقد هو الي بيفوز 
ما شاء الله

----------


## النور المؤمل

وهذا تصميمي  
وبالنسبة لكلامك اليوم اخر شيء للتصميم 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*سلاماً عليكم*
*سويت التصميم*
*بس مادمجت صورتين مع بعض*
*خديت بس وحده*
*تفضلو..*
**

*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## أنوار المهدي

حلو تصميمك النورالمؤمل مرة
إن شاء الله تكوني الفائزة في المسابقة

----------


## أنوار المهدي

إن شاء الله باكون من العشرة اللي يبدوا رايهم
تحياتي

----------


## روح الحياة

التصاميم مرة روعة وحق الأمل البعيد يجنن بسيط ورائع

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

ودي اشترك معاكم وهذا تصميمي

----------


## النور المؤمل

يامصممين الا ما خلص يخلص تصميمه 
عشان نبدأ بالتصويت 
تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

الفكره روعه


مبروك للفائز مقدماً

وراح ابدي راي لما يخلصو جميع المتصممين

دمتــ بود

----------


## النور المؤمل

اليوم الثاني ولم ينتهي بعض المصممين من تصميمهم 
انا اقترح وكما قالت الاخت القلب المرح نحدد مدة للتصميم 
لذلك قررت ان كل مرة نبدأ تصميم جديد على طالب التصميم ان يحدد المدة الزمنية للانتهاء من التصميم 

وين المتحمسين للفكرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عندي سؤال للمصممين الذين قالوا انهم يريدون الاشتراك في التصميم 
وهم بيسان و روح وريحان و احلى بنوتة بتصمموا ويانا ننتضركم  والا شنو السالفة ؟


تحياتي للمصممين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمـ
اسفة على التاخير
بس مانتبهت
انشاء الله الليله جاهزة
لاتبدوا تصويت
تحياتي
ريحانة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ماشفت الا هالجمله
انشاء الله عجبكمـ

----------


## سمراء

مبروك مقدما للفائز
وفي انتظار باقي المصممين

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلا فيكم 
السموحه للأعضاء على التأخير 
شوي ويجهز

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلااااا 
تاخرت عليكم وااجد 
مع ذالك النتائج غير مرضيه >>التصميم مو حلوو 
سمحو لي لاني صرت مشغوله وحتى دا على السريع 
انشاء الله مره ثانيه يكون احسن 
عطلتكم ويش
نزلو تحت وتشوفوها

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هذا هو انشاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє



----------


## النور المؤمل

بنتظار التصويت 
وانا اصوت الى القلب المرح بالفوز 
التصويت ثلاثة ايام

----------


## النور المؤمل

بنتظار التصويت 
من الجميع

----------


## المومياءة

انا اصوت الى روح و ريحان

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

خسااارة تمنيت اشاارك المصممين 
بس فاتتني .. 

يسلموو لكل من شاارك في التصميم
كلهم حلووين لكني اصووت للقلب المـرح

تحياتي

----------


## النور المؤمل

اميرة بأحساسي ولا تزعلي المرة الثانية شاركي ويانا 
تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يصير اصوت الى اثنين*
*لان ما اقدر اقول ايهو احلا من الثاني*
*المرح ورياحين*
*والله ما ادري ايهم احلا من الثاني*

*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## النور المؤمل

عادي سحر القوافي صوتي اثنين 
بس طبعا مو ثلاثةولا اكثر 
تحياتي

----------


## حميد

*اصوت الى روح وريحان حلوو تصميمها* 
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Princess

هلاااا
توني ادري بالهالمسابقه
خلاص المره الجايه اشارك معاكم... وان شالله ما تفوتني

فباصوت اني  لأخونا القلب المرح ما شالله التصميم حلو ومتناسق
والكلام يناسب

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## النور المؤمل

يا اعضاء الا حاب اصوت بسرعة 
لان الليلة اخر شيء للتصويت 
عشان بكرة الفايز من المصممين يختار صور ومواصفات لعمل التصمم الجديد 
جهزوا حالكم يامصممين وبدون تأخير 
في انتظار تصويتكم يا اعضاء

----------


## النور المؤمل

*مبروك للفائز*



*القلب المرح*






*الان بأمكانك القلب المرح بأن تطلب منا تصميم بس حط صور ومواصفات وشروط* 
*وكم يوم وننهي التصميم وكم يوم للتصويت* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

السلام عليكم ..

.. مجرد إقتراح ..

أن  بعد إنتهاء أو إكمال الأعضاء من عمل التصاميم 

توضع جميعها في موضوع جديد أحس بالفوضه كل تصميم صاير في 

صفحة وفي النهايه القرار الأخير راجع الى صاحب الفكره أو المسابقه الأخت النور المؤمل ..فمان الرحمان

----------


## النور المؤمل

هلا ونين الروح 
انا في التصميم الا راح كنت بسوي نفس الفكرة 
بس صارت عندي مشكلة ولا قدرت احطهم مع بعض انشاء المرة هذة احطهم 

مشكورة اختي على الاقتراح

----------


## عاشق الافراح

ألــف ألــف مبروك للقلب المرح
وهاردلك للي ماحالفهم الحظ ..
تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*اهلا بكم جميعا*
*احم احم شكرا شكرا عاللي صوتو وشكرا الى اللي باركو لي بالفوز*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميعا واتمنى الفوز لكل من لم يحالفهم الحظ وان يشاركونا هالمره عدد كبير من الاعضاء الكرام* 
*وان شاء الله  ظهر او عصر اليوم راح اضع لكم الصور مع بعض من القوانين حتى ماتكون اي لخبطات في الموضوع* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف مبروكـ لك اخوي
القلب المرح
على الفوووز
بنتظار الصووورة  :bigsmile:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الف الف الف مبروك للقلب المرح ع الفوز وتستاهل الأكثر
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## سمراء

الف الف مبروك للقلب المرح الفوز
خسارة نسيت اصوت انشاء الله اصوت في التصاميم الجاية

----------


## Princess

الف مبرووك للمرح  :cool: 
يللا بنتظار الصور
بدخل ويااكم في المنافسه   :bigsmile: 


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
*لكـم صور المنافسه الجديدة* 

*



وإلا حاب يشارك ويدخل المنافسة يوضع على طوول تصميمة ..
من دون ما يذكر انه راح يشارك .. 
والمهله راح تكون 6 أيام .. من تاريخ 13/8/2007م .. إلى 18/8/2007م .. 
وبعد هالـ 6 أيام راح اجمع التصاميم ورح نبدأ نصوت لأفضل تصميم ونعلق* *على التصاميم البقية ..* 
*
وبعد أربع أيام من 6 أيام المنافسه راح نجمع الأصوات ونتوج التصميم الفائز ..* 
*في تاريخ 22/8/2007م ..*
*وبعدها الفائز يضع شروطه وصور لتصميم ..<< بعدين هالكلام خلكم في تصميمكم* 

*** حجم التصميم راح يكون* 
* الطول 480 .. والعرض 600 ..*
*نهتم في حجم التصميم  ..*
*وإذا ما زبط معاكم الحجم مافي مشكله اي حجم اهم شي تصميم مرتب وحلوو ..*
*وكل مصمم يوضع أسمه على التصميم  << لاحد ينسى اسمه لا بالخيزرانه ..*
**طبعاً راح يكون دمج الصور بطريقه حلوه ..* 
*واستخدام الفراشي إن أمكن وترتيبه وتزبيطه ..* 
*والكلام على ذوقكم ..*

*اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة ..* 
*وطبعاً ما ننسى ذكر إن هالمنافسه جزء ثاني* 
*من* *موضوع الأخت .. النور المؤمل ..* 
*من الا حاب يدخل منافسة ؟*
*وأشكر لها جهودها ..* 
*من جد من جد مشكوووره خيتوو* 
*واسمحي لي خيه حطيته في موضوع جديد حتى لا يصير لخبطه وزحمه في الموضوع الأولي .. << ما يحب الزحمه* 

*يالله الجميع يشارك* 
*اريد اشوف ابداعاتكم* 

*تحياتي لكم* 
*القلب المرح*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعاً* 
*مشكوورين وما تقصروو* 
*واعتذر منك خيتوو نور المؤمل* 
*وضعت المنافسه الجديده في موضوع جديد .. حتى لا يصير لخبطه وزحمه  ..*
*وعشان تكون المسابقه مرتبه  ..*

*خيتوو نور اتمنى اشوف تصميمك وتكوني من المتنافسين  ..*


*و يالله ياجماعه هنـا المنافسه الجديدة* 

*..]2[ منـافسـه جــديـدة ]2[..*

*ورونـا أبدعاتكـم ..*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## Princess

بيب بييب
نننن ححح .. شششش هدووء  ...  :wink: 

هلا فيكم جميع
اني بشارك
وهذا تصميمي
وسميته .. أنــــــــــا ..!!





ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن  :cool:

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
صحيح انا زعلانة من القلب المرح بس ماعلي ابصمم مو عشان افوز بس لتنمية مواهبي وانا زعلت لاني مااحب احد يسوي شيء من دون موافقتي يعني لو قال اليي قبل وبعدين سوى اوكي 

وهذا  :notrust:  تصميمي




تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*احم احم* 


*نحن هنا*





*جيت اشارك بتصميمي البسيط * 



*1*
**


**



*3*
**




*اكشن*


*خخخخخخخخخ*




**




*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكمـ
مرة حلوة التصاميم
المقاس مو زابط سويت هذا المقاس

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ياااي تصاميم روعة اني اقبح واحد :sad2:  وصحيح المقاس مازبط حطيت مقاس ثاني

----------


## حميد

يالله حيييييييييهم
هذا تصميمي من بعد عناء كبير وتعلووم بالشباق والهدره 
سويت هالتصميم 



ومع خالص تحياتي وموفقين جميعا

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميعـاً* 

*وهـذا تصميمـي* 

**

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*سلاموو*
*كيفكم ؟؟..أخباركم؟؟*
*يالله اني حبيت أشترك* 
*وسويت التصميم ان شاء الله يعجبكم*
*يالله سوسفوه* 
**
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

السلام عليكم .. 
مع إحترام جميع المنافسين بس أتوقع فوز القلب المرح  
ما شاء الله .. 
اني سويت تصميم متواضع وبعجله يعني هرار .. 
 
فمان الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تم ذمج مشاركة الاخت النور المؤمل (*من الا حاب يدخل منافسه ؟)*

*مع مشاركة الاخ الــمـرح  2[ منـافسـه جــديـدة ]2[..* 

وذلك بطلب من الاخ القلب المرح

موفقين

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين القلب المرح وشمعة تحترق 
بصراحة الحين رضيت وحسيت اليي وجود والا كنت انا بطلع من الموضوع حقي بلا رجعه لكن الحين راح اكمل المشوار حتى تصميمي كان من دون نفس عشان كدة طلع ايفشل 
 :rolleyes:  
يسلموووووووو

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*في هذا اليوم اخواني تم وضع التصاميم في هذه الصفحه*
*وكل من حاب يصوت .. يصوت للي عجبه تصميمه .. ومافي افراد محدده تصوت.. الكل مسموح له التصويت والتعليق ايضا..*
*والان اترككم مع التصاميم* 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*اولا نبتدي بتصميم الاخت اميرة المرح* 
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم الاخت النور المؤمل* 
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*تصميم الاخت سحر القوافي*
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم الاخت روح وريحان* 
** 

*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم الامل البعيد* 
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم الاخ ليالي الأفراح*
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم القلب المرح الا هو انا يعني* 

** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم الاخت الضحكة البريئه* 
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*تصميم الاخت ونين الروح*
** 
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*واخيرا سيتم اعلان الفائز في يوم الاربعاء .. الموافق: 22/8/2007م* 
*بالتوفيق جميعا*  :amuse:

----------


## سيناريو

*تحياتي للمصممين كلهم وكلهم حلوووووووووووووووووو ين مره بس أني عجبني حيل حيل جناااااااااااااااان القلب المرح في المرتبه الأولى* 
*والنور المؤمل  والله حتى اميرة المرح حلو*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مساء الخير..
يعطيكم العافية جميعا
و
أرشــح القلب المــرح

----------


## سمراء

السلام عليكم
اصوت لتصميم
أميرة المرح
و 
القلب المرح
تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ياسلام ياسلام على التصاميم الحلوووه* 


*كل واحد احلى من الثاني ماشاء الله عليكم كلكم* 


*عاد يلا افسحوا الي المجال ابغى ارشح ....*


*اححححححححححححححححح <<مسروقه الكلمه* 


*عجبوني الكل طبعا ...*


*بس اكثر شيء عجبني تصميم امور ( اميرة المرح )* 

*عجبتني حركه الدم الملطخ* 


*وعجبتني الكلمات مرره* 

*مرتب وواضح* 

*التصميم كله على بعضه رهييب* 



*وعجبني  تصميم روح وريحان* 

*مرتب وحركته حلوه* 


*يعني ارشح* 


*اموره* 

*و*


*بشوره <<روح وريحان* 




*يعطيكم العافيه جميعا وتسلم الايادي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*أرشح روح وريحان (بشوووووره)*
*والقلب المرح*

*وأميرووووه تصميممش الوحيد اللي ماطلع كل التصاميم طلعت ماعدا تصميمش ليش ماأدري*
*بس أتوقع حلوووو كالعاده*

* تحياتي*

----------


## FeDaA

*تصاميم ولا أروع الواحد يحتار ..* 
*صوتي إلى ( سحر القوافي + القلب المرح )*

*FeDaA*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته ..

ارشح الاخت اميرة المرح ..

ما شاء الله تصميمها عجبني ..

كل المودة

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

اصوت لـ(اميرة المرح&سحر القوافي)
وبالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم* 
*اخواني واخواتي لقد انتهى وقت الترشيح والان نعلن الفائز في هذه المسابقه* 
*جميع التصاميم جميلة وبعضها بداية رائعه* 
*قبل ان اعلن عن الفائز لنعلق على التصاميم* 
*""""""""*
*""""*
*"""*
*"*
*ولنبتدي بالتعليق في تصميم الاخت المبدعه اميرة المرح*
*جميله حركتها حركة الجرح الذي في جسد الفتاة وكانها  كانت تداعب الطير او تحاول ان تقبض عليه فجأه اخدش جسدها وخدها وظلت حزينة على جدار الزمن والداء متناثرة على جدار القفص وكلماتها رائعه تناسب حركتا ومرتب تصميمها ماشاء الله عليها  شببوها عن الحسد  اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد*

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*

*الان مع تصميم الاخت النور المؤمل جميل ومنسق تنسيق رائع تصميمها وجميلة كلماتهاوياليته كان الخط افضل من هالكذا ليعطي التصميم  روعه كبيرة ومتامله تلك الفتاة بعودة الحمامه التي تركت القفص   خاليا بدونها* 
*بارك الله فيها* 

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*
*الان مع تصميم الاخت سحر القوافي التي اعجبني تصميمها ومعضم التواقيع التي تعملها << خلك في التصميم لاتطلع بس* 
*جميلة حركتها في التصميم وكانها حركة تلفزيونيه وجميلة كلماتها التي تحكي عن الحب الوحيد والتي تتمنى ان يفتح قفص الحب ليسكنه وحده كالعصفور وليس العصافير* 
*جميل تصميمك اختي الكريمة بارك الله فيك*

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*

*والان مع تصميم الاخت روح وريحان جميلة حركتها وحركه جديده بالاي ميج عفر مو  وجميل جدا توقيعها بارك الله فيها واقلل من تعليقي على تصميمها لانه محتار وش اعلق* 

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*
*الان مع تصميم الامل البعيد  امم جميل تصميمها  لكن لو كبرت حجه يكون احلى ولو كان الاطار بلون فاتح ومقارب الى لون الخلفيه يطلع فضييع*
*لكن حركة حلووة  ودي اعرف الا في القفص الاحمر هو عباره عن وييييشووو  عن دم مثلا ؟ او كخلفيه للقفص* 
*ان كان عبارة عن دم فهي فكره رائعه تعبر عن الجرح الذي اسكن تلك الفتاة ونزفت جراحها دائما  داخل القفص لضيق الصدر*
*بارك الله فيك* 

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*

*الان مع تصميم الاخ ليالي الافراح الا جنني  في كيفية يسوي التصميم* 
*فكرته حلوة لكن في دمج الصور مازبطها اوكي كمثال القفص كانه مقصوص من الزاويه وكذلك القبعه مقصوصه لو حطها في طرف الصفحه طلعت احلى  والكلمات حلوة ومناسبه لتصميمه*
*بارك الله فيك*

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*
*الان مع تصميمي لن اعلق عليه ساجعل التعليق لكم انتم* 

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*
*الان مع تصميم الضحكه البريئه*
*تصميمها جميل جدا وعجبني كثير ولو فتحت لون الاطار لطلع ارووع واحلى* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه اخت بطه قصدي الضحكه البريئه*

*""""*
*"""*
*""*
*"*
*الان مع تصميم ونين الروح*
*اعجبني تصميمها كثيرا  لكن  عندما وضعت اشباع الصورة باللون الاصفر قل جمالها ل فتحت اللون او وضعته بلون افتح والكلام يبين واضح والصورة تطلع بشكل واضح واجمل* 

*""""" واخيرا"""""*
*عندي عتب كثير على الاعضاء لماذا لا ارى هناك تصويتات كثيره ومع ان هناك  جميع المصممين يستاهلو الترشيح لروعة تصاميمهم حتى وان كان بعضهم مبتدئ لكن روعة والا افضل منه مايوصل ليه* 

*الان مع الفائز* 
*تنطفئ الانوار  ونعلن اسم الفائز لكن قبل هذا لنضع التصويتات للاعضاء الكرام* 

*اميرة المرح5
النور المؤمل1
سحر القوافي2
روح وريحان2
الامل البعيد0
ليالي الأفراح0
القلب المرح5
الضحكة البريئه0
ونين الروح 0*

*والفائزه هي المشرفه القديرة صاحبة التصميم الحزين الجارح " اميرة المرح"*
*بتقولو مكرر  ..*
*عفوا انا اعتذر   لن اشارككم في التصاميم القادمه* 
*والفوز للاخت اميرة المرح وهي تستحق ذلك*
*مبروك اختي الكريمة*
*وتحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*
*واتمنى الفوز في المرات المقبله لمن لم يحالفهم الحظ*

----------


## Princess

:bigsmile:  يعني ويش 
الفائز يصير اول من يرز فيسه
اولا مشكورين على الترشيح من ذوقكم
والله يبارك فيك اخوي تسلم ..
وثانيا .. في تعادل اني ويا ك فزنا  :bigsmile:  
وشكرا خيي على التعليق الجهنمي ... جبته بالتفصيل ما شالله عليك .. ولا عاد الجرح... برافوو..  :cool:  
وويش بعد...  :embarrest: 
والله ما ادري ويش يقولوا...  
يعطيكم الف عافيه 




> الان مع تصميمي لن اعلق عليه ساجعل التعليق لكم انتم




اللي يعجبني في تصماميمك.. الوانها خيي.. تحسها جدا رايقه وناصعه. وفريحيه.. ومرتبه..
تصلح لبوسترات ..بالمره فن.. 
يعطيك مليون الف عافيه.. 




> عفوا انا اعتذر لن اشارككم في التصاميم القادمه




بالله.. ويش عندك :evil: 
جت علي يوم باحط اني صور التصميم.. وزززززززز.. منت مشارك...!!  :huh: 
باشوف اني.. <<< لا تتحكمي زين  :weird: 
...زين... :noworry:  

لي رجعه مع الصور والشروط للتصميم 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

السلام عليكم
<< مستعجله حدها..  :weird: 
وراي حوسه وكتاب ويش كبره ادعووا لي ...  :amuse: 

بحط ليكم الصوره يالغوالي
وعندكم من اليوم لنهاية الشهر 
31_8_2007
يوم الجمعه... 
ومن يوم الجمعه يبتدي الترشيح  لمدة اسبوع..
وبعدين الفائز

تفضلوا الصور















التصميم عرضه 550 بكسل ..
وطوله 450 بكسل ...


ولا تنسوا اساميكم.. وطبعا لمساتكم من فرش وفلاتر وغيرها


موفقين

مع السلامه.. ادعوا لي
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*ألف ألف مبرووووك أمووره*
*ويلا نستنى التصاميم الجديده على أحر من الجمر*

*تحياتي*

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

واااي صعبين الصور بحاول وانا متاكده مافي امل في الفوز هع هع

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

اقدم لكم افشل تصميم الصراحة انا اريد مدرس وانا بحط تصميمي بس كذا يعني مابشترك في المسابقة بس ابيكم تقولون لي الاخطاء وشسوي فيه :sad2: لاني عافه انو يفشلللللللللللللل

ولاتحسبوني من المتسابقين لاني مابي اشترك في المسابقة*ــ*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلااا 
عندي اقتراح 
انه الي يصير عليه ايحط صور التصميم والشروط.................. 
يحط ايميله 
والمصممين يرسلو تصاميمهم على البريد حقه 
وبعدين هو يحط التصاميم كلهم في مشاركه واحد ولا يقول دا التصميم حق دا ولا داك  يكتب فوقهعم ارقام ا,2,3,......
والي بيصوت يختار التصميم الي يعجبه بارقم وهو مايدري دا تصميم اي مشترك فيهم 
لأن فيه بعض من الي يصوتو على التصاميم مايصوتو على اعجابهم باتصميم بل لان ذا له مشاركات عديده او انه يكون صاحبتها واتصوت الها ولا صاحبها 
والبقيه مطنشه 
 وشكرااا 
مجرد اقترااح..,

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

اقتراح عجيب حبيبتي مره فكره حلوه
وان شاء الله ينفذوها!!^^

----------


## شفق

مشكوووورين على الموضوع الحلو
الفكرة واجد عجبتني بس المشكله توني شايفتنها  :sad2: 
بس امبا اسئلكم اذا ممكن أكون من المصممين معاكم؟؟؟ :worried: 

اتمنى تردوا علي في اقرب فرصه :cool:

----------


## سيناريو

*السلام عليكم* 
*بصراحة حبيت أشارككم  وأشارك اميرة المرح في التصاميم فحاولت أني وأختي  وحتى لو ما فزت ما في إشكال بس حبيت أشارك وان شاء الله يعجبكم .*

----------


## بسمه نغم

:bigsmile: 
هدا تصميمي
ابي اشترك بالمسابقه
 :noworry: 
 :bigsmile: ان شاء الله يعجبكم تصميمي :bigsmile: 
تحياتي 
بسومه
 :cool: 
بسمه نغم

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هاايو من جديد*
*الف مبروك اموور ع الفووز*
*شفق..*
*حبيبتي عادي تصيرين معانا*
*يالله سوين وحطينه هني*
*..*
*يالله اني سويت التصميم*
*يالله شووفونه*

**

*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*
*أمــ عبــاس*

----------


## القلب المرح

*جتني حووسه عالفوتوشوب*
*شفت الصور عجبووني اسوي بهم وتراجعت عن قراري وبسووي عاااادي ترضوو وه اشاركم ايه ماعلي شكرا*
*وهذا تصميمي* 
**

*والف مبرووك اختي اميره عالفوز*
*راوينا تصميمش يالله <<< المنافسه* 

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

السلام عليكم 
انا حطيت اليكم تصميمي المتواضع واتمنى انه يعجبكم 
url=http://www.jeddah4fun.com][/url]
تحياتي ..احلى بنوته..،

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلا 
الصوره واجد كبيره وحاولت اصغرها 
url=http://www.jeddah4fun.com][/url]
تحياتي

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
*أولا ً .. أبارك لكل الفائزين ...* 

*مبروك قلب المرح وً أميرة المرح ..*  
 
*أعجبتني هذه الفكرة حقيقة ..* 
 
*فشكرا ً لكاتبة الموضوع ..* 
*لم أكن موجودة هنا منذ البداية*  
*وأتمنى لو تقبلوا مشاركتي البسيطة معكم ..* 
 
*وهذا تصميمي ..* 
** 
*تحياتي لكم جميعا ً أحبتي*  
*نسايم ورد*[/font]

----------


## Princess

هلااا جميعا  :bigsmile: 
والله يبارك فيكم ويخليكم..
اميرووه باك خلصت اختباراهااااليوم على خير
والحمدلله  :amuse:  
وهذاتصميمهااا... 

الأمل.. 



 







خيه نسايم ورد.. تصميمش مو طالع عندي... ما ادري المشكله عندي لو رابطش.  :huh: .. اتمنى احد الأعضاء يشوف هل هو طالع
عنده والا لا.. عى شا تركبي غيره.. 
وموفقين جميعااا 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*اخت اميرة المرح صورة نسايم الورد تطلع عندي بس يمكن الدي اس ال تبعك مايطلع الصور مايندرى عنه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

.
. 
*مو مشكلة عزيزتي* 
*وهذا رابط ثاني*  
*إن شاء الله يظهر عندك*  
*وخبريني إن ماظهر*  
**

----------


## Princess

لا الحين طلع تسلمي حبابه وتسلم ايدينش
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بصيص الامل

اذا تقبلوا مشاركتي
هذا تصميمي اعطوني رايكم فيه مو لازم اشترك في المسابقه



ودمتم سالمين

----------


## شفق

هذا تصميمي 
أن شالله يعجبكم

اللي يعجبه يصوت اللي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكمـ
الصراحة تصاميم واجد وحليوو
يلا اشارك بتصميمي
تفضلوا

----------


## بسمه نغم

واااااو
تصاميمكم روعه :bigsmile:  ماتوقع اني افوز مع هدي التصاميم بالصراحه  :amuse: 
احس نفسي خسرانه من الحين :walla: 
تحياتي
بسومه
 :shiny:  :bigsmile:  :shiny: 
بسمه نغم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*فالف الف مبروووك* 


*قلبوو واميرووو*


*عقبال كل المشاركين*


*كان ودي اشاركم بس خساره كان الجهاز فيه خربطه* 


*ففرمته ونزلت الوندز من جديد والسيدي للحين مو شايفنه خيي*

*بس ان شاء الله جايتنكم بتصميم إذا لحقت*

*خخخخخخخ*




*دمتـ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اشوه لحقت سويت تصميم* 



*وهذا هو*



**






*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

سلااام 
سحر القواافي انتي الي بتفوووزين تصميمك وااااجد يجنن 
مالت علي تصميم وع 
هههه

----------


## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم يامصممين ياحلوين*

*عذرا لعدم تصويتي في التصميم الا راح كان بودي ان اصوت للقلب المرح بصراحة كان اجمل تصميم بس راحت عليي* 
*كنت مسافرة ومبروك لاميرة المرح بالفوز بصراحة تستاهل الفوز وعقبال المصممين الباقي يفوزو* 

*بصراحة التصاميم ها المرة واجد حلوين كل واحد احلى من الثاني* 
*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاري التصمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــميم*
*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## النور المؤمل

وهذا تصميمي خلص اشوة لحقت عليكم الحمد لله انشاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصراحة 
التصاميم كلهمـ رووعة
ننتظر التصويت

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

لا تطولو في التصويت لو اتخلو الفتره اقل احسن عشان انخلص بسرعه
وانشوف الفائز/الفائزه

----------


## Princess

يسلمووو عالمشاركه
يسلمو عالتفاعل الجميل
انتهى وقت المسابقه...........  :bigsmile: 

ويللا بدأ التصويت.. للتصماميم والمصممين وهم كالتالي...

سيناريو...




---------------------------------------------------------

بسمة نغم....




__________________________________________________  ___________

الضحكه البريئة...


**


*______________________________________*

*القلب المرح...*



________________________________
احلى بنوته..  :amuse:  حبابه بالنسبة لفكرتش ممنوع وضع ايميلات..
وان شالله الكل 

[/

____________________________________
نسايم ورد..




___________________________________________
اني.. اميرة المرح.. 




_________________________________________

بصيص الأمل




____________________________________

شفق..




_______________________________________________
روح وريحان << ملاحظه ما طلع عندي اخذت رابطه ولصقته.. يمكن المشكله عندي.. اذا فعلا مو طالع اتمنى حبابه
ترجعي تحمليه 



___________________________________________

سحر القوافي..



_________________________________

النور المؤمل .. الحمدلله عالسلامه حبابه...







_____________________________
3
2
1


يــ.....لـــ.....ــلا..... بدأ التوصويت... اسبووع فقط.. الجمعه الجاي ..الفائز....
اتمنى التوفيق لللجميع

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

*أمممممم والله حيرتووووني صايرين كل واحد احلى من الثاني* 

*بس الصرااااااااحه احلاهم تصميم القلب المررح*

*تقبلو مروري وتحيـــــــــــــااتي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلامـ
خيتو هذا تصميمي
وهذا الرابط

http://www.ro-7-up.com/up-pic/uploads/e3217ade70.gif

اتمنى يعجبكمـ

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*التصاميم جميلة والتصميم الذي يفوق التصاميم اجمعها هو* 
*تصميم الاخت اميرة المرح والاخت سحر القوافي تصاميمهم مرتبه بالرغم من الزحمه الا في تصميم اميرة المرح لكن له لمسه سحريه ورائعه في الترتيب وتنسيقها*
*وكذلك الاخت سحر القوافي الوانه هادئه وفكرته في طريقة التصميم حلوة* 
*سلمت يد الجميع منكم*
*ويعطيكم الله الف عافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*الله الله على هالتصاميم الروووعه*
*تسلم أناملكم كلكم*
*وأني أصوت لأميرة المرح لأن جداً رائع*
*وسحر القوافي لأن يهبللللللل مررره عجبني*

*وبالتوفيق لباقي التصاميم والمصممين*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ..انين الروح..

بصراحه ابداع كلهم يجننو 
حق الضحكه البريئه حلو وبصيط ونااااااااااااااااااعم

والقلب المرح تصميمه علي بصاطته بس يجنن احسه يعبر 

وريح ورحانه حقها حلو  صاير فروح وحسن في نفس الوقت 
انا اصوت للقلب المرح 
تحياتي 
رهووف

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

.::روح وريحان::. :wink: 
.::سحر القوافي::. :wink:

----------


## سمراء

*التصاميم كلهم حلوين*

*اصوت لتصميم سحر القوافي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## النور المؤمل

هلا  اميرة الله يسلمش انشاء الله 
انا بصراحة احترت اصوت الى من كل واحد احلى من الثاني 
اصوت الى سحر القوافي واميرة المرح والضحكة البريئة والقلب المرح
تحياتي لكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مايطلع تصميمي؟؟؟! :weird:

----------


## النور المؤمل

روح وريحان يطلع تصميمش عندي انا 
يمكن بس انت الا مايطلع عندش

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اممممـ* 


*والله احترت ويش اختار ...*


*تواقيع من جد رووعه وتجنن ...*


*بختار امممــ*


*عجبني اكثر شيء توقيع المبدعه امور* 


*اميرة المرح* 

*و* 


*النور المؤمل* 




*تسلم جميع الايادي على هيك تصاميم ابداع وروعه*

----------


## Princess

هلاااا 
اني عجبني
سحر القوافي
مره رايق والبنوته التأثيرات عليها جدا رهيبه

والقلب المرح ... صار توقيعه مثل الحلم او الطيف خيال مره روعه... وحركة
الألاك الشائكه طالعه شي..


تسلم الأيادي
وبالتوفيق للجميع

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هاي هايوو*
*جايه قاطه فيسي بصوت عادي مو؟؟*
*ايه عادي*
*المهم*
*اصوت الى أميرة المرح عجبني تصميمها كفاااري*
*يعني هم كلهم حليوين بس حق اميره عجبني اكفر*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## بسمه نغم

اني الي عجبني 
تصميم 
سحر القوافي والنور المؤمل
تحياتي
بسومه 
بسمه نغم

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

التصويت لم ينتهي 
لكن حبيت احصي التصويتات حاليا >>لقااافه 
يمكن مالي حق خخ 
المهم 

سحــر القواافي = 8 اصوات
القلب المــرح = 4 اصوات 
اميرة المرح = 5 اصوات
النـور المؤمل = 2 صوت
روح وريــحان = 2 صوت 
الضحكــه البريئه = 1 صوت 

والبقيـــه = صفر 
روح وريحان وسحر القوافي مــع تصويتي

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

اناا عجبني سحر القواافي  وو روح وريحــان
اصوت ليهم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصراااحه 
كل التصاميم رووعة واكثر منر وعة
لو دي اصوت للك
باصوت للي عجبوني مرهـ
سحر القوافي.. حلو كله 
الضحكة البريئة ..عجبتني حركة الاستايلات والخط مناسب
احلى بنوته ..الدمج
شفق ..عجبتني حركة تلوين الشعر والشفاه
اصوت لدولين
وبالتوفيق
تحياتي
روح وريحان

----------


## شفق

اصوت لاحلى بنوتة    بصراحة ذوقها وااااااااااااااااجد حليو 


وبعد اصوت لروح وريحان عجبتني فكرة الخط المتحرك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اول شي* 

*صار لي يومين او ثلاثه ادخل بس اشوف التواقيع واطلع*

*طلعت روحي واني اختار*
*لان بصراحه كلهم روعه*

*وبعد التييه والتي قصرت اختياري في اثنين* 


*اميرة المرح و شفق*


*وبتوفيق للجميع*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

يعطيكم العافية جميعا
كل التصاميم حلوة
أرشــح القلب المــرح

----------


## بنات بتر

بسمه نغم 
احلى بنوته 
شفق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

???
وينكمـ
؟؟؟

----------


## النور المؤمل

*نحن هنا* 
*نستنى يوم الجمعة عشان يحدد من هو الفائز* 
تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

*أني اللي عجبني أكثر شي أميرة المرح حسيت انه مميز وغيير* 
*وروح وريحان  بعد جنااان* 
*تحياتي للجميع* 
* تسلم الأيادي*

----------


## hope

اشــوى اني لحقت على التـــصويت هالمره 


اصــوت للقــــلب المرح والضحــكه البريئــه 

وبالتوفيق للجميع ..


تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أصوت للأخ ..::.. القلب المرح..::..
أصوت للأخت ..::..الضحكة البريئة..::..
..تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق..

اسيرة شوق

----------


## الحال2007مه

الصراحه كلمهم روعه ماشاء الله
بس بعضهم لفتوا نظري 
سناريو رهيب يمكن لاني احب اللون الازرق الخلفيه شي عجيب
القلب المرح خيييييييييال احسه خيال لذلك جميل
اميرة المرح    التصميم معبر بشكل غير طبيعي روعه كلمه قليله بحقه
سحر القوافي صحيح انك سحر غيرتين الالوان بس بشكل مره جميل
اخيرا اهدي صوتي لسيناريو
وادا ماعندكم مانع احجزوا لي وياكم في المره القادمه :bigsmile:

----------


## Princess

انتهى وقت التصويييت وحان الوقت لأعلان النتيجه... جهزوا الصفاري  و اغراش الماي  للتشجيع ... بنفلها ... بنسووي ..حفله حفله.. واللي ما عنده ايده 
تصفيق وتشفيخ...

شكرا للمصممين على الجهد وشكرا للمصوتين على التفاعل...


 يللا بدأ العد التنازلي...


3



2


1



طخخخخ...... :wink: 



الفــــــــــــــــــــاااائزه الفنانه المصمممه....

 سحــــــــــــــــر القــــــــــواااافي 

حصدت  ما شالله عليها 9 اصواات الف الف مبرووك....

القلب المرح + اميرووه = 7 اصوات .. خخ متفقين ..

روح وريحان 5 الصوات
الضحكه البريئه 4 اصوات..
شفق 3 اصوات
النور المؤمل + سيناريو + احلى بنوته صوتين

بسمة نغم صوت واحد

البقيه حط اوفر المرات القادمه

وبالتوفيق لجميع المصممين في المنافسه الجايه الجديده     :bigsmile: 

سحـــر الف مبروك.. دورش تحطي صور التصميم والشروط والمده... واتمنى بعد ما تخلصي تحطي رابط صفحة المنافسه الجديده
للوصول ليها بشكل اسرع واسهل...

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
..
وكل عام وانتتون بخير

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف الف مبروووك سحر القوافي والله انش مصممه بارعه* 
*واميرتوو بعد مبدعه  خخخخخخخخخ*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميعا عالتصاميم الحلوة* 
*واتمنى التطوير للمبتدئين*
*عقبال ماسحر القوافي او اميرتو تكشخنا بتوقيع مبدعييين صحييح* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## سيناريو

* مشكورة الحالمة ياقلبي* 
*والف الف مبرووووووووووك لسحر القوافي  * 
*الله يعطيها العافية*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الف مبروك خيتو سحر القوافي
عطاش الله العافية 
لكن آآخر آآخر مره اشترك
هالمره اخر شي اذا فزت اوكيك مافزت 
الى اللقاء
ههههـ
الف مبروك مره ثانية

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

الف الف مبروك خيووه سحر القووافي بصرراحه تستاهلين الفووز 
روح وريحاان تراني قلتها قبل هالمره بس خواتي شجعوني على المشاركه بس يالله اتحسن الحال على القل فيه كم صوت اول تصميم ولا شي ابد 
وشكلي هالمره ادا مافزت مابشترك
وارجوو الانتباااه اختي اميرة المرح في عد الاصوات 
لانو لي 3 اصوات وليس صوتين من روح وريحان _شفق_بنات بتر 
والفين مبروك سحووره عقبال مانشوف نفسنا مكانك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يــــــــا ســــــــــــــــــــــلام*




*وسحر فازة ياسلام*




*وعقبال الباقي يــــــــــــا سلام*



*الف شكر  الى كل من صوت لي* 

*والله وطلعت مصممه حركااات*



*قلبوووو  العين ما تعلى على الحاجب وانت تصاميمك  روعه واكثر من روعه*


*رياحين حبيبتي*
* ليش حرام والله تصاميمش حلوه لا تحرمينا منها*







*وهذي االصور للمسابقه الجديده*


*وعلى فكرة اخترت الصور من وحي المناسبه يعني مدام رمضان على الابواب*

*لازم يكون مسابقتنا ترحيب بهذا الشهر المبارك*



*عن الهدرة*


*هذي الصور*






















*وللمساعده فرش كنت منزلتنهم  خط حلو شغل عدل*

لعيونكم فرش خاصة لرمضان 











*بتوفيق للجميع*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مبروووووووووووووووووك سحر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وأني أول المشــــاركين

صح ؟؟؟!!
طيب بحفظ الصور وبصمم
وبعدين أحط التوقيع  :wink: 

وكيد مابفوز  :embarrest: 
خخخخخ :sad2:  :sad2: 

يلا مآخاب من جرب  :weird: 

مو صح ؟؟؟
خخخخخخ

تحياتيـ
اسيرة شوقـ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طيب هدا التصميم لكن ادري مابفوز
بس بشارك
والتصميم مبتدء
ها..........



أدري مو حلو :sad2:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هدا هو مره ثانية

----------


## القلب المرح

*سحر القواافي ماحطيتي قوانينش ؟*
*وكم حجم التصميم ومتى اخر يوم تسليم التصميم* 
*وشسمه دااك لو ماعندش قوانين محدده؟*
*انتظر جوابك* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*انا عملت التصميم  ..<<< كل شئ حار بحار*

**

*http://www.deeiaar.org/uppicdir/uploads/ac45ba3f55.jpg*

*واتمنى الفوز للجميع*
*متباركين بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## hope

واني بعد   معــــــــاكم 

وهذا تصميمي







تحياتي
حور

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اعذروني*

*عشان ما حطيت القوانين*
*عفر مو شايفه خير* 


*مو مصقدقه فزت* 


*بنسبه لشروط* 

*لايوجد شرط معين كل من يسوي على راحته والي يزبط معاة*

*<<<<<<<<<< شفتو اني طيبة*


*خخخخخخخخخخخ*

*اما بنسبة الى اخر موعد لستلام التصاميم راح يكون يوم 4/ رمضــــــــــان يعني يوم الاحد*



*وبعدين التصويت * 

*وينتهي التصويت يوم الاحد الموافق 11 رمضان*

*يعني اسبوع واحد لتصويت*




*موفقين*

*وعلى فكرة التصاميم كلش كلش حليوه*









*دمتــــــــ بود*



















*لحضة لحضة*




*نسيت* 

*هذا هو تصميمي*









**









*الحين*

*دمتــــ بود*

----------


## وفائي لعلي

اريد ان اكون معكم

 :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket: 


اتيت متاخر ههو هو

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لا اخوي فائي لعلي*

*ما جيت متأخر*

*حياك ويانا*


*واهلا بك في شبكتنااا*



*بنتظار تصميمك*


*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## النور المؤمل

*الف مبروك لسحر القوافي* 
*جاري عمل التصميم* 
تحياتي

----------


## وفائي لعلي

شكرا شكرا شكرا 

انتضروا مني تصميم 

تريدون فقط الى رمضان ام لكل شئ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اخوي وفائي*


*موضوع التصميم هو  عن رمضان هذه المره*


*والصور المراد وضع التصاميم منها هي* 









*



























*







*بس مو كل مرة عن رمضان*





*على حسب الفائز هو الي يوضع الصوره ويحط الشروط على كيفه*







*دمتـــــــــ بود*

----------


## وفائي لعلي

فهمت اختي 

مشكورة الله كريم انتضروني

----------


## Princess

اميروووه وصلت يا جماعه
وكل عام وانتون  بخير
وهذا تصميمها






بالتوفيق للجميع

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## وفائي لعلي

السلام عليكم 

تفضلوا

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلااا 
تفضلوو 
هدا تصميمي
طبعا بسيط وناعم لاني ما احب الغفصه

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

انا من الان بصوووت
*القلب المرح
*حور العين
*احلى بنوته

----------


## Hussain.T

هذا تصميمي طبعا مسوينه على السريع  
 

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم تصميمي المتواضع ...

----------


## النور المؤمل

وهذا تصميمي انشاء الله يعجبكم...

----------


## شفق

هذا تصميمي  
 :bigsmile:  :sad2:  :amuse: 

 :bigsmile:  :sad2:  :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يلا أبي أعرف من الي بفوز؟؟  :atkal:  :help:  :deh:  :ongue: 

ويطلع تصميمه  :kaseh:  

يلا باي  :mesb: 
 :toung:

----------


## بسمه نغم

السلام
 :bigsmile: مبروك :bigsmile:  اختي  :bigsmile: سحر :bigsmile:  تستاهلين كل الخير  :bigsmile: عقبالنا احنا  :bigsmile: 

يلا بحط التصميم
حقي

الي سويته


هو يعني عادي 
وبسيط 
واتمنى يعجبكم







تحياتي 
بسومه

----------


## بنات بتر



----------


## Hussain.T

لو سمحتم عندي استفسار ؟ 
هل من الممكن وضع تصميم ثاني لي ؟؟

----------


## Princess

هلا خيي
مممممم ممكن .. بس تختار واحد منهم والثاني نحذفه .. يعني وقت التصويت  تحط سحر القوافي لك التصميم الجديد مع تصاميمنا.. 
.. اما نصوت لك على اثنين لا.. 
موفق لكل خير
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

بس هذي التصاميم !

----------


## Hussain.T

هذا تعديل بسيط في تصميمي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

شلونكم :bigsmile: 



شخباركم :amuse: 




كيفكم ويا الصيام :rolleyes: 



تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال :amuse: 





حبايبي انتهى وقت التصميم  وجاء وقت التصويت



حبيت او شي ابدي اعجابي بتصاميمكم الحلوه


ومشكورين الي باركوا لي وعقبالكم كلكم




يلا نبدي مع 

المصممة: اسيرة الشوق











المصمم : القلب المرح









المصممة: حور العين









المصممة: سحر القوافي ..... يعني اني  :embarrest:  خخخخخخخخ








المصممة : اميرة المرح








المصمم:  وفائي لعلي






المصممة : احلى بنوتة







المصمم  : شبل الطفوف







المصممة : النور المؤمل










المصممة :  شفق









المصممة  : بسمة نغم








المصممة  : بنات بتر








بتوفيق للجميع

ولاتنسوا اسبوع وسوف يتوقف التصويت



دمتــ بود

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اصوت الى 




وحور العين

واميرة المرح


وبتوفيق للجميع



وصحيح اخوي شبل الطفوف 

امس كان يطلع عندي تصميمك بس اليوم ما طلع


ياليت لو تحمله مرة ثانيه عشان يتم التصويت عليه لان مو ظاهر عندي

ما اري المشكة عندي ولا يمكن مركز التحميل حذف الصوره؟؟؟



دمتــ بود

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يعطيكم العافية 
اصوت الى ... القلب المرح + حــور العين
موفقين جميعا

----------


## القلب المرح

*اصوت الى فلااااافه*
*اميرة المرح وسحر القوافي وحور العين*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## بسمه نغم

انا اصوت الى 
اميرة المرح
تحياتي 
بسمه نغم
بسومه

----------


## Hussain.T

هذا تصميمي

----------


## بنات بتر

اني اصوت الى احلى بنوته

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلااا 
شلوونكم 
اني باصوت الى 
حورر العيين >>تصميم جدا رائع الوانه متناسقه ابدعتي يا حورر
بنات بتر >>>عجبنيي وااجد وبالأكثر حركة المصابيح معلقه على القمر اتقنتي الحركه 
وووالنوور المؤمل >>>ابداااع ماشاء الله الواانه كماان حلووه واحس انه مميز

----------


## سمراء

اصوت الى حور العين

----------


## سيناريو

بصراحه كل واحد أحلى من الثاني تسلم الأيادي 
بس صوتي بيكون للقلب المرح 
 وسحر القوافي وأحلى بنوته

----------


## Hussain.T

http://www.al-qatarya.org/folder1/qa...ng1Ifv0Pkd.jpg

----------


## Princess

هلااا
القلب المرح
النور المؤمل

موفقين جميعا

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## وفائي لعلي

مبروك اليكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله حلوة كل التصاميم 

بس  اصوت الى الأخ شبل الطفوف والأخت النور المؤمل 
تصميماتهم اشوي كانت مميزة عن الباقي 
وتسلموا حبايبي على هيك مسابقة 
بس اتمنى ايكون التصويت مو للأجل فلانة صاحبتي لا على اساس حلاوة الشغل 
يسلموا والله ودي اشترك بس ما اعرف

----------


## أنوار المهدي

كل التصاميم حلوة بس اللي عجبوني أكثر هم
النور المؤمل , القلب المرح, أميرة المرح , سحر القوافي
أتمنى لهم الفوز

----------


## Hussain.T

ويش منهو الفايز مو انا طبعا

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اخوي شبل الطفوف للحين ما خلص وقت التصويت


يخلص يوم الاحد الموافق 11 رمضان

لا وللمصادفه اليوم الوطني للسعوديه

خخخخخخخ

<<<<<<< ما ادري وش دخل هذا في هذا


الى ذاك اليوم ما تدري يمكن التصويت يكون لك

اتمنى الفوز للجميع


دمتــ بود

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم 
انا اصوت الى القلب المرح 
واشكر كل من صوت اليي
بالتوفيق

----------


## الحال2007مه

الصراحه كلهم عجبوني :amuse:  
أميرة المرح مادري ويش اقول في تصميمش مذهل
سحر القوافي جميل جدا والخلفيه مره رائعه
القلب المرح بعد التصميم مره رائع
اهدي صوتي لاميرة المرح :cool:

----------


## Hussain.T

انا بصوت الى القلب المرح

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اصوت الي حور العين 
مرة حيو 
تحيااااااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اصوت الى القلب المرح .. واميرة المرح ..

صراحه تصاميمهم رووعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

:bigsmile:

----------


## بسمه نغم

يلا بكره النتايج وانا (0)

----------


## Hussain.T

اليوم النتايج
منو الفايز؟؟

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

انتهى وقت التصويت 


وبانت النتايج 

وصراحه في ثلاثهمن الاعضاء ما شاء الله عليهم تصويتهم قريب مره من بعضهم 
عن القرقره 


الفائز  

هو مصمم لطالما اعجبني تصاميمه وابتكاراته 

له ذوق خاص ولمسه رائعه دوماً 
لا اذكر اني رأيت تصميم له ولم يجبني 
<<<<<< يعني حتى لو ما صوت له هذا ما يعني انه ما عجبني تصميمه  
الفائز وبجداره للمره الثانيه هو 

القلب المرح :bigsmile:  


الف الف مبروووك 


والنتائج كالاتي 
القلب المرح     7 اصوات :bigsmile:  
اميرة المرح   6 اصوات 
حور العين 6    اصوات 
النور المؤمل    4 اصوات 
سحر القوافي  :rolleyes:   3  اصوات 
احلى بنوته صوتين 
بنات بيتر صوتين 
شبل الطفوف صوت واحد 

والباقي ولا صوت 


الف مبروك الى قلبوو :bigsmile:  
وحظ اوفر للمصممين  



وعلى فكرة المسابقه ليس المراد بها هو الفوز فقط 
بل التطوير والتعلم من كل الاعظاء المشاركين 
وصراحه اني وحده تعلمت منها اشياء كثيره :embarrest:  
يعني لا يزعل الي ما تصوت له او يتركنا ولا يصمم في المسابقات الجايه لانه بيستفيد اكيد تى لو ما فاز :cool:  
وبعدين رضى الناس غايه لا تدرك :toung:  



ويلا قلبووو :evil:  
حط الصور  
<<<<<<<<مستعجله ..... :noworry: ......خخخخخخخخ 
دمتــ بود

----------


## Princess

:clap:  الف الف مبرووك خيي
تستاهل والله كل خير
لأن بصراحه تصميمك كان بالمره مرتب ورايق :icon30: 
يعطيك الف عافيه
ويللا بنتظار الصور  :shiny: 

موفقين جميعا
دمتم  بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## النور المؤمل

الف مبروك للقلب المرح

----------


## القلب المرح

*اوهووو وووف زهق مرتيييين افووز مابغى  افوووز << يعمل حاله من العدلين يفخم  حاله خخخ*
*اولا اشكركم جميعا* 
*وتصماميكم ايضا رائعه وجميلة بها لمسات  من يد مبدعه*
*ولولاكم لما نلت الفوز* 
*وهذا كله بفضلكم وتشجيعكم وبتواصلكم في المنافسه حتى يسعى كل منا لترقيه موهبته ويصل الى الافضل* 
*وحظ اوفر للي ماحالفهم الحظ*
*وانتظرووني في اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله* 
*وراح اضع لكم الصور للمنافسه الجديده* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## Hussain.T

الف مبروووووووك للقلب المرح
بصراحة تصميم جميل جدا يستحق انه يكون الفايز

----------


## Hussain.T

من الافضل ان نؤجل العمل الى بعد رمضان

----------


## القلب المرح

*رايك كذا اخ شبل الطفوف؟*
*حتى يتسنى لنا في اخذ بعض الصور المناسبه لبعد رمضان لانه حاليا مافي غير مناسبة رمضان وسويناه* 
*لو تبغو مناسبة العيد؟*
*انتظر ارائكم*
*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## شفق

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للقلب المرح :laugh:  :ongue:  :clap:  :icon30: 

بس اللي زعلني ان ما حد صوت اللي :sad2:  :no: 
لهدرجه تصميمي سئ؟؟!  :huh:  :amazed: 

مبروووك مره ثانيه للقلب المرح

----------


## hope

مبــــــــــروك يالقلب المرح تســاهل الفوز 


وحلوو نصمم للعيـــــد 


يالله ننتظر العيـد بأحر من الجمر << عشان نصمم هههه


تحياتي

----------


## Princess

خيي المرح بغيتك في كلمة راس   :amuse: 
ويش رايك بالمناسبات التاليه..
1_ الناصفه..
2_ وفاة الإمام علي  عليه السلام 
3_ العيد

يعني نستمر  :wink:  ويكون الجديد للناصفه..
واللي بعده بالترتيب.. وبعد رمضان اللي يفوز على كيفه يحدد الصور
هذا رايي  :cool: 
وبراحتكم 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*حلوووووو اقتراحش اميرتووو* 
*فكرت فيها انا بس خفت اني ما اتواجد* 
*بس معليييش بحط الصور وان اختفيت اعذروني وان ما اختفيت فبنافسكم بعد بالتصميم*
*وهالمره عن الناصفه انتظروووو الصور متى ماااادري خلوني ابحث واشوف صور مناسبه وسهله حتى المبتدئ بعد يسوي معانا  ولاتنسوو جيبو توتة بحرانيه تصمم الا يعرفها يقول ليها وان مارضيت نتفوها عادي مسموح ليكم الشباق خخ << امزح* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

هههههههههه 

قلبوه 
ابحث 
وحطهم وان شاء الله تصمم معانا وما تختفي 
صراحه 
حلو اقتراح اميره 

يلا مو تطول 
<<<<<< تخاف هي بعد تختفي 
دمتــ بود

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
*لكـم صور المنافسه الجديدة*  
 

 
 
 
وإلا حاب يشارك ويدخل المنافسة يوضع على طوول تصميمة ..
من دون ما يذكر انه راح يشارك هذا أهم شي من نسيتوو  :toung: .. 

والمهله راح تكون 6 أيام .. من تاريخ 24/9/2007م .. إلى 29/9/2007م .. 
وبعد هالـ 3 أيام راح اجمع التصاميم ورح نبدأ نصوت لأفضل تصميم *.. وراح تكون بطريقة جديدة راح افتح موضوع جديد .. يضمنه أستفتاء بعدد المصممين بحيث الكل يصوت لعضو واحد فقط .. كذا افضل..*
وبعد ثلاث أيام من 6 أيام المنافسه راح نجمع الأصوات ونتوج التصميم الفائز  :ongue:  :clap: .. 
*في تاريخ 2/10/2007م ..*
*وبعدها الفائز يضع شروطه وصور لتصميم ..<< بعدين هالكلام خلكم في تصميمكم*  
** حجم التصميم راح يكون 
*الطول 480 .. والعرض 600 ..*
*نهتم في حجم التصميم  ..*
*وإذا ما زبط معاكم الحجم مافي مشكله اي حجم اهم شي تصميم مرتب وحلوو ..*
*وكل مصمم يوضع أسمه على التصميم  << لاحد ينسى اسمه لا بالعجرررة ..*
**طبعاً راح يكون دمج الصور بطريقه حلوه ..* 
*واستخدام الفراشي إن أمكن وترتيبه وتزبيطه ..* 
*والكلام على ذوقكم ..*
** ايه ومو لازم تستخدمو الصور كلها في التصميم  :amuse: 

*اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة ..* 
يالله الجميع يشارك 
*اريد اشوف ابداعاتكم*  
*تحياتي لكم* 
*القلب المرح*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

كل عام وانتم بخير 

<<<<<<< حار بحار 

جبت التصميم 
بس زدت صوره من عندي ماادري إذا كان عادي او إذا لأ قولي خيو عشان اسوي غيره 

هذا هو التصميم 

 

دمتــ بود

----------


## القلب المرح

حياش خيووه 
ايي عادي بس جيبي الصوره نحطها ضمن المسابقه  :wink: 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

هذي هي الصوره






وانت تامر امر

كم قلبو عندنا



دمتــ بود

----------


## القلب المرح

وهذي صورة صور المسابقه










تحياتوو

----------


## القلب المرح

وهذي مشاركتي 




تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..

----------


## حميد

*السلام عليكم* 
*عملت تصميم  بمساعدة القلب المرح  <<بالصواريخ لازم*
*بس الحمد لله زين ماشفخني* 
*هم وانزاح منه يوم خلصت ههه جننته* 

**

*اتمنى يعجبكم*
*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## hope

وهـدا تصميمي

 :bigsmile: 



 

وبالتوفيق للجميـــع 
تحياتي
حور

----------


## Princess

:bigsmile: السلام عليكم 
تصاميم حلوه وموفقين جميعا
اما اني هالمره غير بالمره
تصميم  كله برائه وطفوله  :embarrest: 

وعكست الأبعاد على شان يناسب فكرتي 




موفقين جميعا
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صدفة والله قلبووه نفس السلة 
ماصار المرة دي حليو لاني سويته واني تعبانة

تحيااااااااتي

----------


## بسمه نغم

سلام وحشتوني من زمان ماشفناكم :amuse: 
المهم المهم  :huh: 
انا جبت تصميمي :bigsmile: 
واتوقع هادي اخر مره اشترك
 لان الدراسه والسنه سنه صعبه وايد
وزحمه ورمضان تعبه 
يعني خلونا الحين في موضوعنا



تحياتي 
بسمه نغم

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلاااااا 
شخباركم شمسويين ؟
مبرووك للفائز 

تصاميمكم وااجد حليوه 
عجبني الي الى حور العين بس جا في بالي اقتراح حبيت اقوله اليها 
لو حاطه مكان الصوره الي مكتوب فيها عساكم من عواده دي الصوره 

افضل يعني تغيير >>>عن الصوره الي جنبها 
وكمان الي الى اميره وااجد حلو وزي ماقالت كله براءه
اتمنى هالثنتين يفوزو 
يالله بااايو

----------


## بنات بتر



----------


## القلب المرح

يوم السبت آخر يوم للمنافسة 

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

لا تقولوا انتهت ... عاد اني مااالي شغل حتى لو انتهت بتاخذووا تصميمي
وياااكم .. ولا بزعل بقوووة بعد ...

وعن الهذرة الزااايدة هذا تصميمي صحيح مو ذاك الزوود بس 
ياالله هي تجربة ...


[IMG]http://amira222.***********/photos/790006_l.jpg[/IMG]


مع تمنياااتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاااح .

----------


## القلب المرح

*اميرة باحساسي افا عليش بناخذ تصميمش* 
*وبنضمه معانا في التصويت*
*وترقبو التصويت في موضوع مستقل بطريقة مختصرة*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*][ هـنـا ][ 
.. التصويت لأفضل تصميم قرقاعوني ..*

----------


## بنات بتر

اني اقول لو اتخلوه مثل اول احسن من كده >>شغله يعني
ادخلي رابط ومادري ويش 
تحياتي/ بنات بتر

----------


## القلب المرح

*مثل الاول ماينفع* 
*كذا احسنن بكثيييييييييير* 
*والتصويت لواحد احسسن من التصويت اكثر من واحد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## أنوار المهدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
لو سمحتوا ........
النور المؤمل تطلب منكم تأجيل التصويت لمدة يوم أو يومين لأن هي لحد الآن لم تبدأ في تصميمها هذا إذا ماكان عندكم مانع....
تحياتي لكم.....

----------


## Lost N Life

كلهم فن بلااااوي

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مع إغلاق استبيان التصويت في هذا اليوم وفي نفس هذا الساعه
لنعلن النتائج واسم الفائز  :bigsmile: 
*الثالث مكرر:ســحرالقوافي* *4**12.50%*
*الثاني:القلب المرح * *6**18.75%ا*
*السابع:ليالي الأفراح  00%*
*الثالث مكرر:حور العين * *4**12.50%*
*الاول :اميرة المرح* *7**21.88%*
*الرابع :الأمل البعيد * *3**9.38%*
*السادس مكرر:بسمة نغم * *1**3.13%*
*الثالث مكرر:بنات بتر * *4**12.50%*
*الخامس :أميرة بإحساسي * *2**6.25%*
*السادس مكرر:النور المؤمل * *1**3.13%*
*من بعد النظر الى استبيان التصويت تم اعلان الفائزة الاخت اميرة المرح*
*لروعة ماصممته يداها من تصميم جديد وبشكل جديد فيه البهجة والسرور بمناسة المولد والناصفه*
*وعقبال الجميع ان شاء الله* 
*والف الف مبرووك للاخت اميرة المرح* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

متى يتحطو الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Princess

الله يبارك فيكم
وشكرا لكل من صوت لي ..
من ذوقكم والله
وحلوه حركة المرح يعطيه الف عافيه.. طريقة الإستفتاء ارتب واعدل .. 
موفقين جميعا


هالمره التصميم عن وفاة الإمام علي عليه السلام....

وهذي هي الصور المستخدمه....












كل واحد يستخدم الصور المناسبه لتصميمه... 
حجم التصميم العرض 550 بكسل .. والطول 450 بكسل.... 
مهله 3 ايام على التصميم .. يعني تاريخ .. 7\10\2007  اخر موعد لوضع اي تصميم...
بعدين التصويت 3 ايام بعد يعني لحد تاريخ 10 ... واخر رمضان نشوف الفائز بلغنا الله واياكم...

وبعدها الفائز براحته يبغى للعيد يحط موضوع تصميمه لو لشي ثاني

وبالتوفيق للجميع..

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذا تصميمي

----------


## hope

خيرويش صاير قايمة ثوره  ..؟

يمكن تقولو لقافه بس هذي صراحه 

كل واحد فاز بمجهوده وفنه وروعـة تصميمه مو اكثر مثل ماقلو الاخوان 

المهم هذا تصميمي 





تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..

تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

خيتو اسيرة شوق تصميمك يظهر عندي





هذا تصميمي





بتوفيق للجميع

دمتــ بود

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

ماعليش خيتو اميره هذا تعديل بسيط للتصميم



يعني احسبي هذا وحذفي ذاك من المسابقه






دمتــ بود

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وهذا تصميم امـــورة وموفقين جميعاً 


[IMG]http://amira223.***********/photos/815623_l.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Princess

بكرره اخر يوم يا جماعه
شهلو.. بسرعه
اللي ما  خلص يخلص
موفقين جميعا..
دمتم بحفظ  الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم حذف جميع المناقشات ...

من سوف يفتح المناقشه من جديد سوف يتم عمل اللازم له ...

وتم التنبيه ... المعذره اخواني واخواتي الموضوع موضوع منافسه فقط ..

الادارة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

:toung: غريـــبه القلب المرح ماشارك؟؟ :weird: 


وماحد شرك





بس ثلاث  :wacko: 



ولابعد كلهم بنات؟؟ :toung:  :toung: 



بسررررررررررررررررررررعه بدو التصويت :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## بنات بتر

عذرا...تراكم انسيتو مناقشه ***

تم حذف جميع المناقشات .... 

وتم التنبية ..

الادارة

----------


## hope

قررت اني انسحب هالمره 

اميرة لاتدخلي تصميمي في المنافسه ماابي اشارك 


تحياتي

----------


## Princess

ياعلي ليش خيه حور.. ليش عااد...
يللا الله يهدي الجميع ان شالله وموفقين

عمووما.. اليوم اخر يوم للمصممين.. الليله راح احط التصويت.. وموفقين لكل خير
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلا 
هاي تصميمي

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم 
وهذا تصميمي البسيط  انشاالله يعجبكم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم*
*اسفة على التأخير تفضلوا تصميمي*

----------


## Princess

:amuse: السلام عليكم 
انتهى وقت وضع التصاميم 
والحين التصويت 
هناا.... 
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?p=485872#post485872 
اعذروني كنت بسوي فيه استفتاء بس ما ضبط معاي... اعذريني خيوه النور المؤمل .,, :embarrest: 
ما انتبهت انه ما ضبط الا بعد ما اعتمدت الموضوع.. :wacko: . 
موفقين جميعا... 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

انتهى التصووويت
وكانت النتيجه.....
الفااائزه

المصممه الفنانه... :clap: سحر القوافي... :clap: 

الف مبروك خيه.. ومن حسن لأحسن... وللأمام.... فرحت لش والله  :shiny: 

موفقين جميعا...

حظا اوفر للجميع في المرات القادمه...  :amuse: 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حميد

*الف مبروك اخت سحر القوافي* 
*تستحقي الفوز لروعة تصميمك*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

ألــــف مبرووك سحووورة . . .

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يو اني الفايزه


مشكورين يا كل من صوتو ليي


ومشكورين


اميرة المرح

عاشق الافراح


 واميرة باحساسي 

على التهاني



بس الصراحه كنت اتمنى غيري يفوز

 كل ذا خوف اني اصير مثل  القلب المرح واميرة المرح

وحبيت اوضح شغله 

اني ما عندي اي احد في المنتدى اعرفه خارج المنتدى لا صديقه ولا قريب

بعني فعلاً بتعبي

ان شاء الله المره الجايه نشوف التصاميم والمصممين كلهم في المقدمة



اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يتقبل منا جميعاً هذا العمل

وان يشركني بذوابهم مع جميع من لفظ الشهادتين بالشهادة الثالثه عارفاً بحق امير المؤمنين
وجميع اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*8*
888
88
88
اقصد ثواب العمل اهديه الى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 










** 


*الله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم ومبارك عليكم العيد* 

*و يعوده عليكم بصحه وسعاده وعمر مديد**احلى ما فى العيد العيديه* 

*همتكم ياشباب*  



** 













 



 

 

كل واحد ياخد عيديته  :wink:   






وهذي صور المنافسه  






 



 


 

 




 



شروط المسابقه 

مقاس التصميم 
الطول >>>> 400 
العرض >>>> 600 

وكل مصمم له الحق 
بدمج او بستخدام صورة واحدة فقط 

ينتهي وقت التصميم 
في يوم 19 /اا /2007 
الموافق 7 /10 /1428  
وبعدها سيعلن عن الفائز 


بتوفيق للجميع 
دمتــ بود

----------


## بسمه نغم

مبروك سحر القوافي بس انا انسحبت من النافسه والله عجبوني الصور
مبروك عليش الفوز

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

الله يبارك فيكم خواتي 

وعقبال ما اشوف تصاميمك متوجه  بالفوز ان شاء الله

خيتو بسمة تقدري تتراجعي عن انسحابش

بصراخ هذا الموضوع يخلي الواحد يطور لا تفوتك الفرصه

شاركي ها المره وكل مره ولا يهمك احد ان كان صوتو لك او لا خلي ثقتش بنفسش كبيره
لان عن جد إذا انسحبتي وغيرش انسحب ما صار للفوز طعم

لان عن جد ها المره فوزي ما حسيت نفرحته كثر المره اي فاتت


يلا بنتظار تصميمك عشان خاطري

دمتــ بود

----------


## hope

السلام عليكم 

طبعا المره الي فاتت انسحبت من المسابقة بسبب ضيق الوقت بالنسبة لي 
صحيح سويت تصميم بس مكان مزبوط علشان كدا انسحبت 

اما هالمره اني فاضيه على حدي 

سويت تصميم واستخدمت فيه صورة وحده دمجتها مع الخلفيه

والمعذرة اختي سحر لما صممت مانتبهت حق المقاس وسويت الطول 200 والعرض 400

مادري ادا عادي ولا لا 

ع العموم هذا تصميمي





تحياتي للجميع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هدا تصميمي....

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم
تفضلوا تصميمي

----------


## سكرة التصميم

وين التصاميم؟؟

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

:weird:  


*وين التصاميم* 



*بس ثلاث الي سوو التصميم*



 


*عجلو باقي بس ثلاث ايام* 

*ياتلحق يا ما تلحق* 


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وين التصاميم 
خلص العيد ولاخلصت التصاميم
تحياتي

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*انتهى وقت التصميم*


*وجاء وقت التصويت*


*يتم التصويت*


*في*

*هذا الرابط*


*وإن شاء الله سوف تتوج الفائزه يوم الاحد*



*بتوفيق للجميع*


*دمتـ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*اتنهى وقت التصميم*

*وهذه النتائج كتالي*


*أسيرة الشوق* ** *1**5.56%*


*حور العين* ** *3**16.67%*


*النور المؤمل* ** *6**33.33%*


*والفائزه هي*


*الأمل البعيد* ** *8**44.44%*


*تستاهل الفوز الاخت الغاليه الامل البعيد*


*عن تصميمها*

**


*الف مبروك خيتو* 

*تستاهلي الفوز*



*وعقبال كل المصممين*




*بتوفيق للجميع*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## سكرة التصميم

مبرووووووك لكٍ أختي 


فالتحيه لكل عضو رأئ مشاركتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يبارك في عمركم 
مشكووورة سحورة و سكرة الموت على التشجيع وعقبال كل المصممين
بس ليش كل مايجي ويقل عدد المشاركين في المسابقة ؟؟؟
ترى اقول بدونكم المسابقة مو حلوة
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لكل من صوت لتصميمي
هذا من ذوقكم
هالمره التصميم عنذكرى تهديم قبور ائمة البقيع ( ع )....
وهاذي صور المسابقة 







كل واحد يستخدم الصور المناسبه لتصميمه و على راحته يستخم صورة او يدمج.. 
حجم التصميم العرض 450بكسل .. والطول 450 بكسل.... 
مهله 3 ايام على التصميم .. يعني تاريخ ..24\10\2007 اخر موعد لوضع اي تصميم...
بعدين التصويت 3 ايام بعد يعني لحد تاريخ 27 / 10 / 2007
شوف الفائز بلغنا الله واياكم...

----------


## سكرة التصميم

الصووور روووووعه 



لكن أنا مشغولة بطلبات التصاميم التي لدي  

 ولا أستطيع المشاركة في المنافسة الفضية








والي يبي يشوف يظلل

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم
تفضلو تصميمي

----------


## hope

*عليكم السلام* 

*وهـذا بعد تصميمي*




*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق  *_**

*تحيـاتي*

----------


## بصيص الامل

السلام عليكم
اليوم سويت هذا التصميم انشاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم* 
*ويش فيهم الاعضاء واحد وراء واحد ينسحبوا والله حرام بس ماعلي حتى لو يبقى بس عضو واحد* 
* اهم شيء الا طلعوا ايكونوا استفادوا من المسابقة شاكرين لهم* 
*وانا بكرة انشاء الله احط تصميمي* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*بسألك يابقيع .. ياحبيب الجميع*
*عن قبر مهتضم*
*بسألك وادري فيك خايف من ظالميك*
*خايف تبدي الألم* 
*لعنة الله على ظالمي* 
*محمد وأهـل بيته الطاهرين* 
*مأجورين اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء*
*بهذا المصااب العظيم .* 
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7* 
*وهــذا تصميمي* 


 

*مع تحياااتي وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجااح*
*أميرة باحساسي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هلا بيكم  اخواني
حبيت بس اذكركم ان اليوم اخر يوم لوضع التصاميم
عجلووه 
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم
انتهى وقت وضع التصاميم 
وحان وقت التصوويت
على الرابط التالي
7
7
التصويت لتصميم ذكرى تهديم قبور ائمة البقيع ( ع )

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لو سمحتي ااميرة باحساسي اذا تقدري حملي تصميمش بمركز تحميل ثاني لأن مو طالع تصميمش

----------


## اسيرة شوق

من الفائز أختي الأمل البعـيد 

الأمل البعيد أنتي 7
و بصيص الأمل 7

الحين كيف؟؟

----------


## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم* 
*انا اقترح ان الامل البعيد وبصيص الامل تحط كل واحدة صورة بشرط يتفقوا على الصور كمثال شموع اوشيء اخر* 

*او بصيص الامل تحط صور لان الظاهر الامل البعيد مختفيه هذة الايام ههههههههههههه*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اسفة لعدم التواجد لظروف النت الخربان خخ
حور العين  *6*26.09%أميرة بإحساسي  *3*13.04%
والفائزة هي :بصيص الامل  *7*30.43%
الأمل البعيد  *7*30.43%
اممم خلاص اني اتنازل واعطي الفرصة الى بصيص الأمل هي اجدر مني
مبرووووك خيه تستاهلي والله تصميم بجد روعة
مبرووك للفائزة  :amuse:  بصيص الأمل
تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الف الف مبروك خيتو بصيص تستاهلي الفوز*

*تصميمش اكثر من رائع*

*<<<<خسارة ما قدرت اصوت لاني ما لحقت* 


*يلا بنتظار نشوف الموضوع الجديد*

*والمنافسه الجديدة*

*عقبال الباقي يارب*

*ولكل مجتهد نصيب*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## hope

يالله بصيــــــــــص وين الصور 

انشـاء الله قبل يوم السبتـ عشان يميدينا نصمم ولا مابشتـرك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بصيص وينك عشااااان تحطي صور 

تلى مشوووووووقه لأنه الفترة الي راحت ماصممت :sad2:

----------


## بصيص الامل

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته
اسفه على التأخير بس النت عدنا خربان الفتره الى راحت
مشكوره الامل البعيد بس اني باحط صور وانت تكملي عليها وتساعديني لان تواجدي قليل في المنتدى 
حجم التصميم الطول450 والعرض 550 وتتنتهي المده المحدده للتصميم يوم الخميس الموافق27/10/1428 
واشكر كل الي صوت لي وكل الي بارك لي والحين الموضوع وفاة الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام بما انه يوافق الليله 
وهذي الصور الي من عندي 
 



 



[IMG]http://sosohappy.***********/شمعة%20ومصحف.jpg[/IMG] 

واتمنى انا الكل يشارك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*هلا وغلا..* 
*كيفكم ياعسل ؟*_**  
*طــبعا كل مره أني أسوي تصميم لكن الفترة الي راحت ماسويت تأخرت *_** 
*وهذا تصميمي* 
*ولله حاله مره أصير أول وحده احط التصميم وساعات مالحق* 
*بسرررررعه الحق ماتلحق* 
*تلى مو تعبانه عليه جدا بسيط* 
*يعني مو تعبانه عليه* 
*أليكم التصميم* 
 



*أبي رايكم فيه*  

*تحياتي* 

*اسيرة شوق* 

*أن شاء الله يصير*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*عظم الله لك الاجر يارسول الله*

*عظم الله لك الاجر يا أمير المؤمنين*

*عظم الله لكِ الاجر يامولاتي يافاطمة الزهراء*

*عظم الله لك الاجر يامولاي يا كريم اهل البيت*
*عظم الله لك الاجر يامولاي ياذبيح اهل البيت*


*عظم الله لكم الاجر سادتي ومولايي*

*سيدي ياصاحب الزمان انت المعزى فتقبل منا العزاء*


*عظم الله اجوركم ياموالين* 

*بفقد مؤسس هذا المذهب*

*عظم الله جوركم بالامام الصادق* 


*وهذا هو تصميمي*








**



*اسأل الله القبول*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## بصيص الامل

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بهذا المصاب الجلل
وهذا تصميمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اصوت للأخت بصيص 
كمان اخت سحر القوافي مرة حليو شغلها 
بس الأخت بصيص عجبني اكثر بنص درجة

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*انا معاكم*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أخـــــتي بصيص  الأمل الحين أنتي الي فزتي صح؟؟

----------


## بصيص الامل

انتهى التصويت والنتائج

اسيرة الشوق  16.67%
سحر القوافي  33.33%
بصيص الامل  50.00%

والفائز بصيص الامل
واشكر كل من صوت

تحياتي

----------


## بصيص الامل

يالله هذي الصور
واتمنى من الكل يشترك علشان تصير المنافسه اقوى
نبدأ












التصميم مقاس 
الطول400
العرض 600 
وضع التصاميم الى يوم الاحد الموافق 8/11/1428 

يالله الكل يشارك
وبالتوفيق

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*هذي الصورة من عندي بس يالله ابدو انا متحمس*



[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov1/DGr56671.bmp[/IMG]

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أخووي  مرتى محمد أنت ماتحط صور*

*الي يفوز يحط صور*

*يعني ماصمم بصورة الي عندك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## hope

وبالتوفيق للجمــــــــــــيع  ...

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*هــــــــــلا* 

*كيـــــفكم يااعســـــــــل,،..؟؟ ^___^* 
*طبعـــــــــــا مابي أطـــــــــ،،،ول عليكم ^____^*


*||هــ،،،،ــذا التصــ،،،،،ــميم||* 
*\\ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ\\*
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov2/glQ91980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alzahrani33

انا ما كتبت شي ع الصوره

بس صووتو للافضل ههههه

 :embarrest: 
 تحياتي

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov2/Xuh22269.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## سمراء

*خبرتي ضئيلة جداً في التصميم*
*لكني حبيت اشترك*
*هذا تصميمي..*
**

----------


## بصيص الامل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انتهت المده المحدده لوضع التصاميم
والي اشتركوا هم


حور العين





اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov2/glQ91980.jpg[/IMG]


alzahrani33

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov2/Xuh22269.jpg[/IMG]

سمراء




اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## لحن الخلود

التصاميم صراحة روعة
 بس حبيت اسئل المشاكة بالتصاميم يكون من البداية او بس تحطوا صورة الي يحب يشارك يشارك لان نفسي اشاركم على الاقل مرة 
واتمنى تفيدوني ومعذرة على الازعاج

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أختي لحن الخلود*

*أنتي تشاركي وبكيفك* 

*يعني مرة بتشاركي والمره الثانيه مابتشاركي عاادي بكيفش*

*والي تفوز تحط صور وأنتي تصميمي بهم ماضيفي أي صور بس الفرش*

----------


## بصيص الامل

انتهى التصويت والنتائج هي

 39.13%          حور العين 
 21.74%          اسيرة شوق
alzahrani33    26.09%
 13.04%               سمراء


والفائز هي
حور العين

والله يوفق الجميع

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك لك أختي حور العين وكان تصميمك مرره حلو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروك للفائزة 

حور العين

----------


## Hussain.T

الف مبرووووووووووك اختي حور العين..

----------


## لحن الخلود

الف مبروك حور العين :)

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الف الف مبروك حواري* 

*تستاهلي تصميمك كان حلو وناعم* 


*عقابل كل المشاركين إن شاء الله* 

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## hope

*هــــلا فيكم جميعاا* 
*الله يبارك فيـكم حباايبي* 
*مشكورين الي صوتوو الي والي باركو لي ..* 



*وهادي صور المنافسه الجديده :* 






** 


** 

** 


** 

*قوانين التصـميم ..* 
*كل واحد له الحريه في استخدام صوره أو أكثر ..* 

*العرض 450 الطول : 350* 

*والكـلام على كيفكم ادا بتكتبو بس اهم شي يكون تصميم حلو ويعبر عن الحـزن*  

*مده وضع التصاميم خمسة ايام من الاحد الي* *الخميس من تاريخ 25/11/2007م الي 29/11/2007م* 
*ومدة التصويت بتكون سبوع* 
*من تاريخ جمع التصاميم*  

*واتمنـى من الكل يـشارك ..* 

*وبالتوفيق للجميـع ..*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اول الواصلين*

*خخخخخخخ*


*هذا هو تصميمي*







**





 :cool: 

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## لحن الخلود

وهذا التصميم تبعي 





بالتوفيق جميعا

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم 

مزمان ما شاركت وياكم  :sad2:  

هذا تصميمي 



ان شاء الله يعجبكم..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*بصرااحه مرره حلوين*

*انشاء الله الحين اسوي*

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،،

مـاشاء الله جميع التصاميم جمـيله 
سلمت آنـاملكم , ,   :rolleyes: 

هذه أول مشاركه لي معكم في الموضوع . . 
خربوشـه بسيطـه مني  :embarrest: 




،
،

تقبلوا خـالص تحاياي

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الف مبرووك للفائزة حور العين عقبال الجميع ان شاء الله*

*وحبيت اشاركم في المسابقه* 
*وهذا هو تصميمي*

**
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

<----  :weird:  توها تنـتبه في غلط الحــول ضاربنها 
 :wacko:  
ماقدر اسوي تحرير مضى على المشاركه من حطيتها فترة  
عذراً بنزل التصميم مره ثانيه بعد التعديل اسمحو لي  :embarrest:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*هلا فيكم ^__^*

*شلــونكم؟^__^*

*إنشــاء الله بخير ^__^*

*مــاشاء الله شاركو وااجد هل مره ^__^*

*أوكي أخــذو تصميــمي ^__^*

*وهل مره سويته مرره نعوم^__^*

*لأني ماعرفت وش أحط فيه ^__^* 



**

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

هلا فيكم 

هذا تصميمي البسيط 



وللي حاب يشوفه بحجم أكبر

http://jawad.43i.net/larg.jpg

اميرة بإحساسي

----------


## بصيص الامل

هذا تصميمي 
بسيط مره :embarrest: 


[IMG]http://fooool.***********/الحزن.jpg[/IMG]


تحياتي

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

مشاء الله تصاميمي روووووووووعة

----------


## hope

*يعطيكم العافيه على التصاميم الرووعه ..*

*وطبعا اليوم اخر يوم للتصاميم الي يبغى يشااارك يعجل*



*والله يوووفقـــــــكم جميعااا*

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

هذا تصميمي :rolleyes: 



http://www.up.00op.com/data/4907/501...1837564386.gif

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

أول مشاركة لي معاكم

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

تصميمي الي فوق اذا الكلام الي فيه مو حزين شوفوا هذا

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

تصاميم راائعهجد جد ا 
انا اود ان اشارك معكم لكني اسال الاخت الكريمه حور العين متى سوف تجمع التصاميم بسببب الوقت يضايقني الان ولكني ساحاول انهاء تصميمي واسوف اضعه باقرب وقت ممكن

وشكرا

----------


## hope

سـلااآآم 

بالنسبه لنجمه الاحساااااء لازم تحددي اي تصميم لانه انتين حاطه اثنين اختاري واحد منهم

اماا عشاقه 14 معصووم اليوم اخر فرصه المغرب خلااص فنشن


والله يووووفقكم

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

السللام عليكم ورحمةالله وبتركاته




أتتمنى أن يينال اعحابكم

----------


## hope

*انتـــــــهـــــــت مـدة وضـع التصاميم*


*والتصــــويت على الموضـــــوع الجديد* 


*هنـــــا التصويت لأفضــل تصميــم*

----------


## alzahrani33

يعطيكم العافيه

كلكم حلوووين وما قصرتم


هذا اللي اعجبني

----------


## hope

*انتهــــت مدرة التصوويت* 


*والنتائج كالتالي* 






*سحر القوافي**5.88%*
*لحن الخلود  20.59%*
*شبل الطفوف 23.53%*
*اسيرة شوق  8.82%*
*تفاحه نيوتين 2.94%*
*القلب المرح 20.59%* 
*اميرة باحساسي 11.76%*
*بصيص الامل 2.94%* 
*نجمة الاحساء  0%*
*نوارة الدنيا  2.94%*
*عاشقة 14 معصوم 0%*


*والفـــائـــز** شبـل الطفوف*


*الف الف مبروووك اخوي*


*تستــــاهل الفوز* 

*تصميمك* 
* رووعه وكل التصااميم* 


*الف مبروووك ودووم هالتميز* 


*وبنتظار صور المسابقه* 


*دمت بخير*

----------


## لحن الخلود

واو اول وحده انا ابارك لشبل الطفوف
 الف الف مبروك وبصراحة التصميم كان يستاهل

----------


## اللامع

مبروك أخوي شبل الطفوف 
تصميم جميــل جدا 
وأقول للمتسابقين
حض اوفر
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروك لولد اختي 

الف الف مبروك

وتستاهل 

ما ني عارفة وش اكتب 
بس حظ اوفر للمشتركينوبداية موفقة لشبل الطفوف

قلناك استمر وراح توصل 

كاهم لبسوك التاج في المركز الأول

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فلافة وعشرين الف مبروووووووووووووووووك  شبل الطفوف 
تستاهل والله
يالله نستنى الصور

----------


## Hussain.T

*الله يبارك فيـكم..* 
*مشكورين الي صوتوو الي والي باركو لي ..*  
*وهذي صور المنافسة الجديدة:* 
الصورة الاولى : 
 
الصوره الثانيه :
 
الصوره الثالثه :
 
الصورة الرابعه :
 
الشروط : 
1-استخدام صورتين على الأقل. 
العرض :500_الطول:400  
2- إذا بتكتب كلام اكتب اي شيء على شرط ان يكون مناسب لمحتوى الصورة.  

3-مدة وضع التصاميم ستة ايام من 2007\12\7 الى 2007\12\13 (مدة كافية ). 


4-مدة التصويت اسبوع من تاريخ جمع التصاميم. 

*واتمنـى من الكل يـشارك ..* 
*وبالتوفيق للجميـع ..*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الف مبروك  خيو*



*تستاهل الفوز*



*والصور الصراحه*

*تشجع الواحد يصمم*

*إن شاء الله يمديني اصمم*


*على العموم اني جايه ابارك*

*واطلع*



*دمتــ بود*

----------


## alzahrani33

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

تستاهل

انشالله اشارك بس مو اكيد

تحياتي يالغلااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hope

*الصوور رووعه*


*لي عوده مع التصميم*

*تحيااتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*الله يبارك فيـكم..* 

*انشاء الله نشوف ابداعاتكم.*

----------


## الشيخة زورو

احم احم :embarrest: 
سؤال يقط نفسه  :embarrest: 
عادي اشارك هني بما اني بعدني عضوة جديدة او لا ؟ :embarrest:

----------


## بصيص الامل

هذا تصميمي
انشاء الله يعجبكم

[IMG]http://fooool.***********/التصميم.jpg[/IMG]

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## Hussain.T

> احم احم







> سؤال يقط نفسه 
> عادي اشارك هني بما اني بعدني عضوة جديدة او لا ؟





عادي اختي  
نبي انشوف ابداعك.

----------


## hope

> احم احم
> سؤال يقط نفسه 
> عادي اشارك هني بما اني بعدني عضوة جديدة او لا ؟



* ايييه يصيرر تشااركي*

*حيااش معانا*

*وهذا تصميمي*





*موفقين جميعاا*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*هلا فيــكم* 

*أولا مبــروك ..    لــ؟ـ؟ـ؟ـشبـ؟ـ؟ـ؟ــل الطفوف..*

*شـخباركــم مــع حجــز للحــج؟*

*إنشاء الله بــس حصلــتو حمــلة زيــنه حلووه* 

*ههه*

*أني صايرة هدارة موصح؟؟*

*أوكـــــي* 

*هـذا تصميمي*

**

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف مبرووك للفائز* 
*وهذا تصميميي*

**

*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## الشيخة زورو

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  هذا تصميمي  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للجميع

من اولها والتصاميم حلوة كيف بنختار ؟؟؟

يلا استمروا في مثل هالمنافسات الي بتوصلكم الى التميز والإبداع

----------


## Hussain.T

> بالتوفيق للجميع
> 
> من اولها والتصاميم حلوة كيف بنختار ؟؟؟
> 
> يلا استمروا في مثل هالمنافسات الي بتوصلكم الى التميز والإبداع




صحيح كلامش كل التصاميم رووووووووعة.

----------


## Hussain.T

تسمحوا لي اشارك وياكم..

----------


## القلب المرح

*شبل الطفوف يابعدي انت* 
*اكيد بنسمح لك .. حتى لو فائز مايمنع انكتشارك معانا لو عساك تفوز ورى بعض بالعكس نفتخر فيك وبابداعك*
*يالله ننتظر تصميمك*
*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

انا راح اكون سبورت الى اخواتي العزيزات
وهو تنافس شريف الى الارتقاء والتميز وانا احب هذا التنافس الرائع الى يطلع المواهب
بس ماعندي دي الموهبه
<<<<<<<<<<<<< كان كسرت خواتي مغروره
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## Hussain.T

هذا تصميمي : 



تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق.

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

السلاام عليبكم ورحمة الله



بصراحه تصاميم رائعه للغايه فأشكركم على المجهود في التصاميم
وخساءة أنا لاأستطيع المشاركة بسبب الأشغال

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

السلام عليكم

أخواني واخمواتي أقدم لكم تصميمي بجاح

وهداا هو

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ...
يعطيكم العافية جميــعا ..
وسلمت الايدي على التصاميم الحلوة
واضيف تصميمي .

7
7
7




تحياااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أختي أميرة بأحساسي أنتي ضفتي صولاة من عندك مايصير*

*أنتي أستعمــلتي صورة وحده الثانيه مو  موجوده*

*شوفي القوانين*

*الشروط :*
*
*
*1-استخدام صورتين على الأقل.*
*
*
*العرض :500_الطول:400* 
*
*
*2- إذا بتكتب كلام اكتب اي شيء على شرط ان يكون مناسب لمحتوى الصورة.* 
*

*
*3-مدة وضع التصاميم ستة ايام من 2007\12\7 الى 2007\12\13 (مدة كافية ).*
*


*
*4-مدة التصويت اسبوع من تاريخ جمع التصاميم.*

*ونشوف رد شبل الطفوف*
*
*

----------


## Hussain.T

صحيح اختي انت خالفتي الشروط : استخدمت صورة وحدة بس.واستعملتي صورة من عندك . وكدا مايصير، اذا بتعدلي التصميم وتحطي واحد ثاني في وقت .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يؤيؤ .. :huh: 
صرت مخالفة للقوانين ..... 
آسفة والله مااخذيت بالي من الشرط رقــم ... 1
واللي اعرفه ان عادي اضيف صورة من عندي..
عموما ماصــار الا الخير وهــذا تصميمي بعد التعديل .  :rolleyes:  
7
7 

 

*تحيااااتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اليوم اخر يوم للتصاميم الي يبغى يشااارك يعجل..

والله يوووفقـــــــكم جميعااا*

----------


## Hussain.T

*انتـــــــهـــــــت مـدة وضـع التصاميم


والتصــــويت على الموضـــــوع الجديد*  
*هنا التصويت لأفضل تصميم*

----------


## Hussain.T

*انتهــــت مدرة التصوويت 


والنتائج كالتالي* 




*بصيص الأمل**5.00%*
*حور العين 5.00%*
*اسيرة شوق 2.50%*
*القلب المرح12.50%*
*الشيخة زورو25.00%* 
*لحن الخلود0.0%*
*شبل الطفوف12.50%* 

*عاشقة 14 معصوم 2.50%*

*اميرة بإحساسي35.00%*
*والفـــائـــزة**اميرة بإحساسي*
*الف الف مبروووك اختي*


*تستــــاهلي الفوز* 

*تصميمك* 
*رووعه وكل التصااميم* 


*الف مبروووك ودووم هالتميز*

 :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود

الف الف مبروك اميرة 
وكل عام والكل بخير

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

مبروك للفائزه اميرة باحساسي

----------


## hope

مبرووك أميرة 


بنتظــــــار صور المسابقه ..


موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## بصيص الامل

الف الف مبروك للفائزه
اميره بإحساسي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

الف الف مبروك اميره
ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## الشيخة زورو

ألـــــــــــف مبروك غناتي

----------


## alzahrani33

الف مبروووك 

تحياتي..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
الف الف مبروووك
اميرة باحساسي 
على الفوووز
حظ اوفر للمشتركين البقايا 
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليكم*  
*يسعد صباحـ ـكم / مساااكــم بكل خير وبركة* 


*شبـــــــــل الطفوف*
*لحن الخـلـــــــــــود*
*عاشقة 14 معصوم* 
*حـــــــــــــور العين*
*بصيص الامـــــــــل*
*لحن الوفــــــــــــاء* 
*الشـــــــيخة زورو*
*الزهــــــــــــــراني*
*روح وريحـــــــــان* 


*مشكورين .. والله يبــارك فيكم .. جميــعـاً ..* 

*صور المنافسة الجديدة:* 
** 
** 
** 
*طبعا التصميم راح يكون بمناسبة ذكرى عيــد الغدير الاغــر*

*اختــاروا من الصور اللي يعجبكم ..* 
*مساحة التصميم حــرة . أهم شي مايكون كبيــر .*
*آخــر موعد لوضع تصاميم المنافسة .. هـــو ........ 27 / 12 / 2007* 

*واخيــرا :: اتمنى لكم التوفيق .*

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

بصراحه صور جميله وكل عام وأنتم بخير


وانشاء الله اشارك معكم

----------


## hope

السلام عليـــكم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*وش دعـــــــــوة .. كــــــــــــــــــأن الصور ماعجبتكم .....*
*وينكم يامبدعين .. ورونا همتكم وتصاميمكم الحلوووة .*
*ترى مابقى شي وتنتهي المدة ..*

*حـــــــور يعطيج العاااافية على التصميم الراائع !!*

----------


## Hussain.T

ان شاء الله اشارك قريب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*هلا فيكم يانواصر**شلونكم؟**أوكي هذا تصميمي****مــوفقين جمــيعا*

----------


## بصيص الامل

هذا تصميمي
انشاء الله يعجبكم

[IMG]http://fooool.***********/من%20كنت%20مولاه.jpg[/IMG]


تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## أم ريم

*صباح الخير*
*حبيت اشـارك معاكم في المنافسة*
*على شان اكسر على اختي اميرووه باحساسها ههههه امزح*

*وهذا تصميمي* 

**

*موفقين جميعا*

----------


## الشيخة زورو

احم احم 
هذا تصميمي



وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Hussain.T

وهذا تصميمي:

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الله الله ماشاء الله تصاميم جناان
تسلم الايااادي
اما انتي ياام ريم.. صدق اللي قال علمناهم لطرارة
سبقونا على بيوت ..............
بس بجد تصميمج روووعه 
وعن الهذرة هذا تصميمي ... 
 
ولاتنسوا ترى بكرة اخر يوم لوضع التصاميم .. و
موفقين جميعا ..

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

السلام عليكم

هذا هو تصمي
http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/onk25293.bmp

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/onk25293.bmp[/IMG]

 :weird:

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

أختي أم ريم أنتي وضعتي صورة إضاقية من عندك وهذا مخالف قوانين المسابقوة ويجب عليك تغير تصميمك

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> أختي أم ريم أنتي وضعتي صورة إضاقية من عندك وهذا مخالف قوانين المسابقوة ويجب عليك تغير تصميمك



*اذا على كذا حتى اني خالفت القوانين لاني اضفت صورة السحب ...!!* 
*الصورة اللي دمجتها ام ريم .. ماهي الا شكل جمااالي اضافته الى تصميمها*
*وماتعتبر صورة مخااالفة ..*

*عاشقة مشكورة حبوبة على ملاحظتج وتنبيهج*
*تسلمي ..*

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

أختي أميرة هذي قوانين المسابقة التي ذكرتها أختي النور المؤمل لأحد يضع اي صورة إضافية

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

أختي أميرة هذي قوانين المسابقة التي ذكرتها أختي النور المؤمل لأحد يضع اي صورة إضافية ويجب عليك أن لاتخالفي قوانين المسابقة وآسفه على الأزعاج لأنه هذي قوانين المسابقة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليما الحين حلوة التصاميم

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> ابغى دمج الصورة بطريقة حلوة 
> ابغى كل الصور تتناسق مع بعض 
> مسموح اضافة صور بعد عادي 
> اضافة فرش على الصور 
> ولمسات خفيفة 
> ومسح الكلام من الصور الثالثة
> ونشوف ابداعتكم







> *ان شخص يطلب تصميم ويقول المواصفات ويجيب الصورة و الباقي يشتغلوا على الصورة والا يفوز بأحسن تصميم له ان يطلب طلب* 
> *من الاحاب يدخل المنافسة يتفضل ...*
> *عشرة اشخاص فقط (مصممين)*
> *وعشرة اشخاص فقط(لابداء رايهم)*
> *سارعوا فالعدد محدود........اذا اكتمل العدد سوف نبدء*



 
*عاشقة 14 معصوم* 
هذي اقتباسات من مشاركات للنور المؤمل
والواضح انه الفايز هو اللي يطرح شروط من عنده و
لا بأس باضافات صور من عندنا .
بشرط استخداام احد الصور المطرووحة ..
حبيت بس اوضح لج ان التصاميم غير مخااالفة
للقوانين .. وان النور المؤمل ماكان عندها
شرط بعدم اضافة صور من خارج المنافسة .
ولاتزعلي من خيـــوه .  :rolleyes: 
تحياااتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*انتهت مـــــــــدة وضع التصاميم*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أختي أمير متى بتحطي الموضوع؟؟* 

*،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،* 


*وكلام أختي عاشقة عدل* 
*ماحد يحط صورة إضافية* 
*وأنتي صحيح الي تحددي* 
*بس أنتي ماكتبتي في الشروط*  
*إذا أحد يبي يحط صورة يحط* 
*أنتي كتبتي*


*طبعا التصميم راح يكون بمناسبة ذكرى عيــد الغدير الاغــر

اختــاروا من الصور اللي يعجبكم .. 
مساحة التصميم حــرة . أهم شي مايكون كبيــر .
آخــر موعد لوضع تصاميم المنافسة .. هـــو ........ 27 / 12 / 2007*


*بس يعني ماكتبتي الي يبي يحط صورة يحط؟!!*


*وآســـفه على الأزعاج*

----------


## أم ريم

وش دعوة كل هذا على شان التصميم اللي حطيته
عموما اعتذر اختي اميرة 
اذا سببت لج احراج مع الاعضاء عموما اني انسحب من المنافسة
وارجوج لاتحطي تصميمي ضمن التصويت
وآسفة مرة ثانية .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

أم ريم 
انتهت المنافسة ... وطلبج مرفوض

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
انقضى اسبوع التصويت .. والنتيجة كالتـــالي :- 



 

الفــائـز بالمركز الاول :- 

 أميرة بإحساسي   

 
الليلة بإذن الواحد الاحــد
راح انزل صــور المنــافسة الجديدة
واعذروني على التقصير . 
أختـكمـ :: أمــيرة باحساسي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك اخت اميرة بأحساسي عالفوز

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

الف الف مبروك الى اميره باحساسي 
الف الف مبروك الى المراكز الي بعدها 
وان شاء الله انشوف ابداعكم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسعد مســــاكم بالخــــــــــير . 
عفــاف الهــدى ... لحن الوفــاء 
الله يبــارك فيــكن .. عزيـــزاتي . 


 

صــور المنــافسة الجديدة ::- 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

التصميم بمناسبة عــاشوراء 

الشروط ::- 

1- استخدم ماشئت من الصـــور .. ولا بــأس باضافة صورة من خارج
المنافسة . 
2- مساحة التصميم حــرة . أهم شي مايكون كبيــر .
آخــر موعد لوضع تصاميم المنافسة .. هـــو ........ 11 / 01 / 2008 م 

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
أميرة باحساسي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*مــــــــــاشــاء الله صـــور روووعه*

*وعظم الله لكم الأجر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حلوة الصور مرة*

*وتمنياتي للجميع بالفوز*

----------


## hope

صور  حلوه

ادا صار وقت صممت 


عظم الله اجوركم جميعا

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*مسابقه جميلة  ولكن لمذا دائما الفائز لاتتغير رغم وجود تصاميم أفضل ,, لكن هكذا المسابقه ليست جميله وكنت ساشاركم معكم ولكني اشك بوجود بعض التلاعب مثلما كان سابقا قبل ان اسجل معكم بوركتي على الفوز اخيه موفقين لكل خير تحياتي*

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*المعذره جميعا* 
*لم اقصد بكلامي الأساآءه لكم * * ولكني فقط اريد المصلحه وكل شخص وضميره ومتواصله  معكم في  المسابقة من بعيد فقط تقبلوني*

----------


## الشيخة زورو

الف مبروك غناتي اميره باحساسي 

وهذا تصميمي 

وعظم الله اجوركم بمصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الشيخة زورو الله يبارك فيج يالغالية ..
وتصميمج رائـــــع .  :rolleyes: 


سكرة التصميم .. كل اللي اقدر اقولـه 
ان اني ماعندي معارف في المنتدى 
على شان يصوتوا لتـصميمي
ماغير اختاي روح الرومنسية .. وأم ريــم
ولو افترضنا انهم صوتوا ليي فما راح احصل الا على 
صوتين فقط ..... 


واقولها صادقة والله .. 
كنت اتمنى ان اسيرة شوق هي 
اللي فازت لان بجد عجبني تصميمها ..لكن الشي ماهو بيدي


وياريت لو تحطي في بالج شي واااحد بس
ان التــلاعب ماهــو من صــفاتي .. وفوزي وعدمه مايهمني أبـداً .


موفقة

----------


## بصيص الامل

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بهذا المصاب الجلل

هذا تصميمي

[IMG]http://fooool.***********/العباس.jpg[/IMG]

واتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مــأجورين  
بصيص تصميمج روووعه .. تسلم الايـــادي 
هذا تصميمي .. 
 
تذكير اليــوم 11 / 01 / 2008 وهــو آخــر يوم في المنافسة
اللي حاب يشترك يعجل .
موفقين جميعا .

----------


## أم ريم

ماشاء الله التصاميم كلها حلوة
اذا لقيت فرصة بنزل تصميم الليلة
الله يوفقكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*عــظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بذكرى مصاب أبا عبد الله الحسين* 

*السلام على الحسين* 
*وعلى أبناء الحسين* 
*وعلى أصـحاب الحسين* 






*هـذا تصميــمي*  

 


مــوفقين

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعزائي اعضاء شبكة الناصرة .
انتهى التصويت و النتيجة كالتااالي ::- 


 



الفــائـز بالمركز الاول :- 
 
 اسيرة شــوق  
مبــارك عليك الفــوز حبوبة
وحظ أوفر للبقية . 
أختـكمـ :: أمــيرة باحساسي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله يبــارك فيك حبوبه

وعلــى طــاري الصــور

أنــي مــابحط صـور المنــافسه الحين لأنــه الحيــن أمتحــانات ومــاحد بشـارك

والمنــافسه مــابصير حلوه .


وبــعد الأمتــحانات فــي نفس اليــوم أنشـاء الله أحــط الصــور


أو اليــوم الثاني 

عشــان الأعضــاء يكونو فــاضين ويــتفرغو للتصــاميم

لو بــحطهم الحيــن مــــاحد بشارك 

يقولو نــذاكر ولا نصمم؟؟



يذاكــرو طبعــا أحسن


عـــن القــرقره 


كلمتين تكفي وتوفي


أووووووه رجــعنا للقرقره




ودمتم ســالمين

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الصراحة اني كنت بقول لج تأجلي تنزيل
 الصور الى مابعد الاختباراتب س تراجعت .. 
وانت جبتيها .

موفقة

----------


## alzahrani33

اسيره

الف مبروك

والجايات اكثر واحلا

 :toung:

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

الف الف مبروك  اسيرة الشوق 
والى كل المشتركين على التصاميم الرائعه 
ونحن في انتظار الابداع القادم
اختكم لحــ الوفاءـــــن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله يــبـارك فيــكـ أخــوي الزهراني

اللــه يبارك فيك حبــيبـتي لــحن الـوفـاء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بسمه تعالى

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم

الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اليــوم يـــأعضاء بحط صــور المنافسه




الصــور:-

1))



2))

[IMG]http://img526.**************/img526/3393/c5ah9pf7.jpg[/IMG]

3))


[IMG]http://img103.**************/img103/9374/c2in283oi9.jpg[/IMG]
4))


[IMG]http://img130.**************/img130/899/c2in76uw8.jpg[/IMG]

5))

[IMG]http://img530.**************/img530/600/c2in235om5.jpg[/IMG]

6))

[IMG]http://img527.**************/img527/7615/c2in138px8.jpg[/IMG]



7))

[IMG]http://img442.**************/img442/734/c2out16fb2.jpg[/IMG]

8))


[IMG]http://alfahaaal2005.***********/swar-alhalbayt0/hu-s-10.jpg[/IMG]

9))


10))

[IMG]http://alfahaaal2005.***********/swar-alhalbayt0/bdr-1-h.jpg[/IMG]


11))





الشروط:-

1) أستعمال صــورتان على الأقل

2)عــدم أضافة صــور خارجية  :embarrest: 

3)العرض(500) الطول (350)

آخر مدة لوضع التصاميم هــي 6/1/1429هــ 2008



موفقين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للجميع

وان شاء الله كلنا انزور الإمام الرضا بجاه النبي يا رب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يــاجماعه ويــن التصاميم؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بطول مدة وضع التصاميم


12/2/1429هـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين البدعين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلين

وينهم راحوا المبدعين اختبارات وفتكينا منها.

ان شاء الله نشوف ابداع بعد شوي.

اما انا ما اتوقع يمديني لأن ما عندنا نت لكن بحاول.

----------


## Hussain.T

حبيت اشارك وياكم ولو بتصميم بسيط جدا



وحبيت اسأل عن  :

اميرة المرح ، القلب المرح ، اميرة بإحساسي ،

 أم ريم ، الشيخة زورو، لحن الخلود ، حور العين ،

 بصيص الأمل، عاشقة 14 معصوم ....

وينهم ما يشاركوا عسى المانع خير.

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ولله حتــى اني أبي أعرف ليش مــاحد شـــارك

وتسلم اخوي علــى تصميمك المميز

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هـذا تصميمي








تحياتي

----------


## hope

*شبل الطفوف* 

*مشكورو اخوي ع السؤال* 

*والسموحه على القطيعه بس* 

*مافي وقت وامتحنات وانت ادرى ..*


*ع العموم .. رجعت ومعاي تصميمي* 



**


*والسموحه أسيرة ترى حاولت ادمج  صورتين ماحسيته يناسب سويت بصورة وحده ادا عادي دخليه بالمنافسه وادا مو عادي لا ادخليه واحذفيه  <<< صريحه حدها خخخ*


*دمتــــــــم بخير*

----------


## Hussain.T

العفو اختي والصراحة التصميم رهيييييييب.

اتمنى انه يدخل المنافسة.

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد بخليــه يدخــل المنافســه


وينكم يـــامصممين؟

----------


## بصيص الامل

هذا تصميمي


[IMG]http://fooool.***********/غعهخمنةتىالا.jpg[/IMG]

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله 

تصميمك جنان بصيص الأمل

----------


## Hussain.T

صج تصميمك يا بصيص جنان.

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يـلا شــــــاركووو

----------


## محروم

بصراحه تصاميمك في قمة الروعه

قلت اشارك وياكم لاور مره















اخووكم محروم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما أحلى النشاط والحيوية

زين ردت الروح للمنافسة الحلوة

التصاميم الي انوضعت ليما الحين حلوة

----------


## النور المؤمل

وأنا هذا تصميمي المتواضع 
بالعجلة مسوى انشاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بـــــــــــــاقي وقت طوووووووووووووويل



اليوم 5 واخر يوم 12

----------


## alzahrani33

حور وشبل

مشالله عليكم

ابداع

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

انا سويت تصميم على قدي وان شاء الله يعجبكم^.^


http://file5.9q9q.net/gateway/386e74...227edca0592535

----------


## Hussain.T

نجمة الأحساء الرابط ما رضى يفتح عندي.

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

اوكي ياغلاهم هذا رابط ثاني

http://file5.9q9q.net/preview/55311225/----.gif.html

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تصميم روووعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التصاميم الجديدة كمان حلوة وروعة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يلاااااااا يلااااااااااااااااااا يلاااااااا اليوم 7


وآخر يوووووووووووووووووووم 12

----------


## عاشقة 14معصوم

السلام عليكم يـأحبتيي



أملك انا تصميمي الرائع








[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/s7v85393.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Princess

مررحباااا
اخباركم جميع 

مممم ويني كان هنا سوء تفاهم :noworry:  ورشتين هدره من بعض الأعضاء الله يسامحهم علينا اني والقلب المرح لأن كنا كذا مره نفوز.. فقلت انسحب بهدوء واخلي فرصه على قولتهم ما نخلي فرص ..
 بس الحين ما اشوفهم 
لذلك بنضم ليكم وتصميمي اليوم ان شالله باحطه  :amuse: 

شكرا على السؤال
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بــأنتظار تصميمك خيتوو

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
هذا تصميمي




موفقين جميعا
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تصميمك اختي روووووعه

يجنن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ابيوم آخر يوم لوضع التصاميم

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

رووووووووووووعة يااميرة المرح جوووووناااااااااان

----------


## عرفان88

كيفكم فنانين  
والله من زمان كان ودي اشارك معاكم وادخل المنافسة مع اني مو ذاك الزود  
بس من الاشغال والدنيا ما صارت لي فرصة  
و جيت متأخرة  
انا سويت تصميم اذا ممكن يدخل المنافسة  :embarrest:   
صحيح تصميمي على قدي مستواه عادي ويمكن مو حلو لاني سويته بسرعة  
بس كنت حابة اشاركم  

 

اذا ممكن تردي علي خيتو اسيرة شوق

----------


## اسيرة شوق

لو اقدر اعدل مشاركاتي كان حطيت التصميم

خساارة تصميمك حلووو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*طبعا خلصت مدة التصويت وحان وقت أعلان الفائز في المسابقة*


*ونشوف من الي فاز*




*الفائزه هي*


*..:.. حور الـعين ..:..*

*الف مبروك*







*بنتظار الصور*


*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروك الك حور

وتستاهلين

----------


## Hussain.T

الف الف مبروك الك حور

والتصميم حلو ويستاهل الفوز

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

مبرووووووووووووووووك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين الصور

----------


## Princess

الف مبرووك خيه 
وتستاهلي كل خير
ووينش خيه ووين المنافسه الجديده..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

حـــــــور تقول

الصور بتحطهم في ربيع

----------


## hope

*سلام*
*
<صار ليي ساعه ادور في القسم ادور على الموضوع < وفي النهايه مثبت خخخ 

 المهم*
*اسوره , عفاف ,شبل , نجمة , اموره*

* الله يبارك فيكم يالغاليين* 

*وآسفه على التأخير في وضع الصور .. لكن اسورة خبرتكم نيابة عني اني بحط الصور في هالشهر* 




*الأهم* 

*جاري البحث عن صور و اليوم العصر تكون موجوده*

*ودمتم بخير*

----------


## hope

*






* 


*شروط المسابقه* 

*1- مقاس التصميم* 
*العرض 600  , الطول 500*


*2- على كل مصمم بإختيار صورة إضافيه* *على تصميمـه ( لاحظو  هذا شرط )* 
*مع مراعاه أختيار صورة مناسبه ومحترمه أيضاً* 


*3- التصميم المتحرك ممنوع* 



** واي تصميم مخالف للشروط سوف يتم حذفه من المسابقة وأعتذر عن ذلك* 



*وي تكلمت واجد فصحه* 

*المهم شروطي واضحه وسهله كفير  , اتمنى اشوف حماس و مجموعه حلوه تثلج الصدر من المتسابقين* 

*بنتظار ابداعاتكم كلكم* 

*وعساكم على القوه*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يــلا الحين قـاعده اسوي تصميم

----------


## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم* 
*شكرا لتثبيت موضوعي* 
*بالتوفيق للجميع مع التصميم الجديد*

----------


## النور المؤمل

*لحظة لحظة عندي سؤال لازم نستخدم كل الصور والا كيف ؟*

----------


## hope

> *لحظة لحظة عندي سؤال لازم نستخدم كل الصور والا كيف ؟*




لا يااغناتي  على راحتك 
 استخدمي الصور الي تعجبك حتى لو صورة وحده   :icon30: 

موفقه يارب

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا 
هذي مشاركتي ..
عالسريع سويتها مزحومه شويات .. بس كانت في بالي الفكره وشاركت
اتمنى تعجبكم 


استخدمت الصوره 3 
يعطيكم العافيه وموفقين
والعفو خيه النور المؤمل .. موضوعش روعه ويستاهل التثبيت..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليكم


هـذا تصميم

حـــور حطيت صورة من عندي شوفيها يمكن مــاتبين وااجد

----------


## hope

مدة وضع التصاميم ..

من 10/3 - 2008 -- الي 15/3 - 2008

2\3 - 1429هـ الي -- 7/3 - 1429هـ




مدة التصويت 20 يوم من تاريخ جمع التصاميم 




أموره ..  تصميم كشخه يااستاذاتنا ،  عطاك ربي العافيه ياقلبو

اسيرة .. لاحظت صورة العيون في الخلفيه 
لكن .. لو كانت أوضح تطلع أكشخ  :cool: 

مشكورين , وبنتظار الباقي
يعطيكم الف عافيه على التصاميم الرائعه ياحبايبي  :rolleyes:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

شكرا عجبتني  التصاميم   وموفقين  ان شاء الله

----------


## النور المؤمل

وانا هذا تصميمي 

]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للمصممين

----------


## بصيص الامل

هذا تصميمي 

[IMG]http://fooool.***********/اه%20من%20زمانا3%20copy.jpg[/IMG] 

تحياتي

----------


## hope

*يعطيكم العافيه على التصاميم* 





**

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## hope

**

*ليش عدد  المتنافسين  قليل ؟؟*

*الشروط سهله وواضحـه والمده  كانت كافيه للتصميم* 


*بعد أذنـكم* 
*بمدد المده 5 أيام  زيـاده ..*

*نبغى ننعش المسابقه ونسوي فيها حمـاس مو كلا نوم* 


*جمع التصاميم بيكون* 

*الخميس 12-3 /1429هـ* 

*يعني زياده 5 أيام*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*التصاميم مرة حلوة*


*إذا مداني بسوي تصميم*

*بس ما اوعدكم*

*<< البنت عندها مسؤوليات خخخخ*

*موفقين الجميع*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*احم احم*

*وصل تصميمي*

*بعد طلاع الروح*

*هههه*





*ان شاء الله يعجبكم*












**




*بتوفيق للجميع*





*دمتــ بود*

----------


## hope

*أنتهت مدة وضع التصاميم ,,*

*التصويت هنـــــا*

*استفتاء:* *حيـاكم : التـــــــصويت لأفضــــل تصـــميـــــم !!*

----------


## Hussain.T

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*اسمحوا لي ع التدخل.*
*طبعا خلصت مدة التصويت وحان وقت أعلان الفائز في المسابقة*


*ونشوف من الي فاز*




*الفائزه هي*


*..:.. سحر القوافي ..:..*

*الف الف مبروك خية سحر.*








*وبنتظار الصور*


*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

*نتــ،،ــائج المسـ،،ــابقـه ..*

*[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/IC299878.gif[/IMG]*


*الف مبرووكـــ سحــووره ..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الف شكر لكل من صوت لي*

*واشكر اخوي شبل الطفوف واختي حواري*

*على التهنئه*

*وطبعا حار بحار*

*صور المنافسه جايه الحين*

*<< احملهم واحطهم لكم*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*



*ندخل في الموضوع*

*عادة ما شدتني التصاميم خارج من الإطار*


*وحبيت يكون هذا هو موضوع المنافسة الجديدة*


*إن شاء الله فهمتو عليي*



*الشروط مفتوحه*

*لا تقيدكم* 
*1_استخدام صورة او اكثر من الصور الموجوده*
*مع امكانية استخدام صور خارجية*


*2_امكانية استخدام الفرش*

*3_ اسم لمصمم ضروري ... ترى في ناس* 

*هذي صور المنافسه*



**


**


**

**

**


**














*وهذولين*

*إطارات*

**







*مدة وضع التصاميم*
*من اليوم الى*

*يوم الاحد الموافق*
*20 ابريل 2008*
*الموافق 14 ربيع الاخر 1429*




*وهذا وستم التصويت بعد انتهاء مدة التصويت اسبوع واحد*
*بعد الانتهاء من وضع التصاميم*



*ملاحظة :*
*سيتم استبعاد اصوات المنافسين المصوتين الى انفسهم*

*بتوفيق الى الجميع*





*دمتــ بود*

----------


## بصيص الامل

فكرت المنافسه عجبتني كثير
وسويت هذا التصميم
انشاء الله يعجبكم

[IMG]http://fooool.***********/عودي%20copy.jpg[/IMG]


تحياتي

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم 
اني اعتقد ان المنتدى مايسمح بوضع صور عارية 
ادري لقافة 

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## hope

*الفكره حلووه* 
*والصور روعـه*

*ان شاء الله يصير وقت عندي وأصمم* 

*الله يوفقكم*

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

سلام
كيفكم اخباركم؟ان شاء الله طيبين

[img]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/pGn73202.gif[/img]

يالله مع السلامة
اشوفكن على خير هع هع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سحوه عادي لو سويت التصميم بدون إطار

لأنه اني مــاعرفت له


واني سويت واحد بدون إيطار


إذا رضيتي بدون إيطار بنزله

وإذا مارضيتي خلاص

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> السلام عليكم 
> اني اعتقد ان المنتدى مايسمح بوضع صور عارية 
> ادري لقافة 
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع



*؟؟؟*



*وين الصور العاريه*


*على العموم*

*اني وحده قبل افكر في سمعت المنتدى*
*راح افكر برضى ربي*

*يعني خلي الصور العاريه الى اصحابها*
*مو سحر الي ينقال عنها تحط صور عاريه* 
*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اسيره*

*عنون المنافسه صور خارج الإطار* 

*يعني لازم* 

*ومو عيب ان الواحد ما يعرف بس العيب انه يخاف وما يجرب*
*واني عارفه انش تحبي تغامري وتجربي*

*بنتظار تصميمش حبابة*

*وان شاء الله تستفيدي من موضوع الاخ شبل الطفوف*















*هذا تصميمي*



**





*با التوفيق للجميع*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## مياس

بسمك اللهم
الفكره حلوه ومشكوره صاحبة الموضوع..
كنت حابه أدخل معاكم المنافسه...
بس عفواً أختي سحر القوافي الصور ماعجبتني
ماحب صور البنات إلي كذا ولا صور الرجال !
لو حاطه لنا صورمنوعه مثل أطفال أو ورود 
أو بنات محجبين أو على الأقل  محتشمين شوي..
أنتظر ردكِ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اني بصرااحه استفدت من موضوع شبل


وانشاء الله اصمم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليكم

وأخيــراً


سـويت تصميمي


ههههههههههههههه

كأنه شيء عدل


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/LZG67701.jpg[/IMG]



تحياتي

----------


## جنة الرضا

الصراحة تصاميم روعة للغاية جميعا

وتأكدو بأنكم مبدعين جميعا ولكن المنافسة على 
اللقب لاتنقسم على اثنين

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Princess

مرحباا

هذا تصميمي






بالتوفيق للجميع
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## hope

*السلام عليكم*

*ماشاء الله التصااميم على مستوى >> الا اناا* 

*لكن ماابغى افوت هالمرره ,, باختصار فكرة خارج الايطار عجبتني ,,*

*وعذراً على التصميم ,, فاشل ..*
* وترى اول تصميم ليي صورة خارج الايطار>>> عن الهدره* 



*هذا هو  تصميمي*






*تحياتي للجميييع*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*انتهتــ مدة وضع التصاميم*

*تفضلوا التصويتــ*
*على هذا الرابط*
*تـــصويتــ لافــ ـــ ـضل تـــ صميم ــ*


*بالتوفيق للحميع*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*انتهت مدة التصويتــ* 

*والنتيجه* 



** 
*الف الف مبروك اموره تستاهلي الفوز* 

*والتصميم كان روعه وخاصه المسمار فكرته ملفته* 

*بس عندي تعليق لو كانت الصور النثورة تحتوي على صور مع الكلمات اعتقد انه اكتسح التصويت*  
*هع هع هع*
*بس اكيد انه روعه* 

*وعندي تعليق على تجمة الاحساء* 
*خيتو التصميم خسر التصويت بسبب صغر حجمه ياليت المرات الجايه*
*إذا طبعا ما حددو المشتركين حجم التصميم* 


*واسيرة شوق* 
*التصميم حلو ورايق*
*بس لو كانت الصورة داخل البرواز اكبر او البرواز اصغر كان صارت افخم* 
*وبصيص الامل* 
*الصراحه التصميم مره روعه وفكرته جنان* 
*مستغربه ليش ما اخذ حقة في التصويت*


*حواري التصميم مره ناعم وحلو* 
*ماعندي تعليق سوى استايل الخط*
*لو كان ستايل ثاني يمكن صار احلى بكثير* 

*حتى اني تصميمي مو كامل اعلق على نفسي لو بتضحكو عليي* 


*يلا باقول* 
*تراوليي لو نزلت رجول الرجال كان صار طبيعي اكثر* 
*احس رجوله تشنجت وهو حاملنها* 
*غير لون الخط* 

*الف مبروك الى امور* 




*دمتــ بود*

----------


## Princess

مرحباا
يعطيكم الف عافيه مصممينا..
ويسلموو للمصوتين.. من ذوقكم 
والله يبارك فيش خيه سحوره


مممم على تعليقش خيه.. حلو هو واكيد يجي على بال اي مصمم
لكني تعمدت الفراغ في الصور.. 
سريالية تصميمي كانت متركزه عليهم وعلى المسمار ..هم صلب موضوعي اللي في بالي.. زي ما تقولي وجه بلا ملامح.. ويش يعطيش انطباع؟؟؟
كانو صور بدون ملامح.. وكل صوره اوحت بشيء دفين في داخلي..

موفقين جميعا..
انتظرو موضوع المنافسه الجديد..
دقائق وسأعوود
>>>>>>>

----------


## Princess

عدنا...

موضوع المنافسه هالمره..
بطاقة زواج...
صمم بطاقة دعوه لحضور زواج تحتوي على ما يروق لك من الصور التاليه..فقط
















بحيث تتوفر فيها هذه الشروط..عرض التصميم 550 بكسل وطوله 300 بكسل ..كتابة كلمات الدعوه بشكل عادي جدا وغير متكلف.. ولا داعي لكاتبة اسامي ,, يمكنكم كتابة كلام.كالتالي: يسرنا آل فلان ان ندعوكم لحضور حفل زفاف ابننا فلان على كريمة فلان وذلك في صالة ((ذكر اي اسم ولو من الخيال )) في القطيف او اي مكان آخر .. وبحظوركم يتم الفرح والسرور,, يمنع جوال الكاميرا مثلا ... الخ((لا تركيز على محتوى البطاقه وكيفية الدعوه التركيز سيكون على شكلها وتصميمها ((تذكرو انها بطاقة زواج راعو ان يكون تصميمكم مناسب لها))   آخر موعد لتسليم البطائق يوم الثلاثاء القادم الموافق ..:30 او 1 .. جمادى اول .. :toung: 


موفقين جميعا
وبنتظار بطاقاتكم
وعمت الأفراح دياركم 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله أموورة هالمره مغيره لنا 



أيوووه كذه نبي تغير في المنافسه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وهـذي بطاقتي



ماخذت عليها حتى نص ساعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ليش ماحد شارك غيري؟

----------


## النور المؤمل

وهذا تصميمي

]

----------


## دمعة الزهراء

تى احس في شبه كثير بين تصميم الأخت أسيرة الشوق والنور المؤمل



وآسفه

----------


## hope

*سلام*




* هذي بطاقتي* *
* 


**



*تحياتي*

----------


## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم* 
*أنا بصراحة ماحسيت انه يشبة تصميم أسيرة شوق الا بعد مادققت* 

*دمعة الزهراء قوية ملاحظة* 

*ياريت لو تسمح اليي أميرة المرح ان أعيد التصميم* 

*أعتذر ياأسيرة شوق*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

مع اني ما اشوفهم متشابهين بس في الصوره الخلفيه متشابهه وطريقة وضع الأسامي عادي في كل البطاقات هيك
الا اني اتركش على راحتش خيه النور المؤمل
بغيتي تعيدي عيدي .. عندش مجال ليوم الثلاثا هالأسبوع

وهذي بطاقتي




موفقين
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## النور المؤمل

وهذا تصميمي بعد الإعادة 

]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحة فكرة جديدة وحلوى

والتصاميم احلى 

واني من الحين اخترت واحد

بالتوفيق

----------


## Princess

افاااا
وين العالم  :huh: 
فكره جديده تطورو امكانياتكم فيها 
وتراوونا ابداعاتكم 
ياهووووووووووو 
وين المصممين
اين انتم؟؟؟  :weird: 

بس 4 للحين
ما يصير عاد

طيب اطول المده
لين يوم السبت 

بالأنتظار  :rolleyes: 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*فكرة روووعه* 
*وهم صعبه* 

*<< بصراحه طلب مني انسان عزيز او بالاحرى خواته عزيزين علي\اني اسوي له بطاقة زواجه* 
*والصراحه اول شي استصعبت الوضع بس الحمد لله سويت له ثنتين وعجبوه مره يمكن احطهم يوم من الايام* 
*بس المشكله انه تحتوي على صورته يعني لازم اني استأذن*  
*الموهيم* 

*التصاميم كلش حلوه* 
*بس مع الاسف*  
*دي الايام ما اقدر*  
*اشارك معكم* 
*بس بحاول* 

*يعطيكم العافية* 
*دمتــ بود*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
افااا والله

توقعت تفاعل اكثر
خصوصا ان الفكره جديده 

بس الظاهر تحبو الروتين

يللا شوي وافتح استفتاء

موفقين
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

نداء..الى 
اسيرة شووق )))

تصميمش مو طالع اختفى 
تعالي وارجعي حمليه..

انتظرش على شان اضع التصويت

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أوو آســفه بعدين بحمله لأنه الحين ماعندي

آسفه خيتو

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

طيب خيووه خذي راحتش ننتظره

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

hi

جيت مع البطاقه

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/C2C04285.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Princess

مرحبا..

تم وضع التصويت

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

عندي عتب قوي للمصممين  :notrust: 

اشوف التفاعل خف وقليل اللي يشاركونا المنافسه  :noworry: 

مع انا نسعى لأفكار جديده بس شكلكم تحبو الأفكارالتقليديه  :huh: 

لكن عناد ايجابي بظل على الأفكار الجديده  :bleh: 

وموضوع المنافسه هالمره

غلاف دفتر (( ملزمه )).. :shiny: 

المطلوب ..

صمم غلاف دفتر بمقاس  450× 650 بكسل ..

بالألوان التي تروق لك .. مع استخدام  ماتريده من الفرش والفلاتر .. 

وما تستهويه من السكرابز التالي...


































يمنع استخدام سكرابز غير الموجودين
يمنع استخدام اي صوره 

اخر موعد لتسليم التصاميم تاريخ 29-5-2008 
موفقين جميعا

واتمنى الاقي تفاعل  :rolleyes: 
دمتم بخير 
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بصيص الامل

الفكره حلوه
بس الصور موطالعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

فكره حلوووه

 :bigsmile: 

لكن صعبه وااجد
 :embarrest: 

إنشاء الله أقــدرأســووي

 :nuts: 


تحيــاتيـ..




أســوورة

----------


## Princess

افااا ليش الصور مو طالعه ؟؟
طالعين عندي
ياليت احد يرد بعدي
ويخبرني طالعين والا لا؟؟

الأبداع يكمن في الصعوبه

يللا ابغى اشووف ابداعاتكم
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السكرابز طالعين عندي 
وهالمرة بشارككم 
بس انتظروا الابداعات هههههههه
وجهزوا روحكم للتصويت

----------


## النور المؤمل

وهذة ثاني مرة استخدم السكرابز

بالتوفيق

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

يعطيكم الف عافيه
انتظر التفاعل

وهذا دفتري..





دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*فكره جميله جدا*
*عجبتني بقوه*
*حبيت أشارك هالمره .. تفضلو التصميم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفكرة حلوة

والتصاميم احلى 

ننتظر باقي الدفاتر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا

دفتري معفن وااجد :sad2: 

لأنه ماعرفت اسوي :embarrest: 

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/REl92986.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Princess

باقي يومين  :closedeyes: 
وبس 4 دفاتر  !!!!!!!!  :notrust: 

شدو الهمممممممممممه  :evil: 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله رهيبين

اسورة

تدلعي

دفترش احلى واحد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

hbbfdcvbvssaxccvhgh

----------


## Princess

مرحباا

نواره ؟؟
ماهذا عفر الرابط للصوره انقص لو بالغلط !!

انتظرش
دمتي بخير 
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

انتظروني تصميمي بعد شوي يوصل..

----------


## Hussain.T

هذا تصميمي

سويته بسرعه

----------


## Hussain.T



----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو بجد جميل دفترك يا ولد اختي

----------


## دمعة الزهراء

أظن الوقت خلص

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

انتهى صحيح
بس كانت عندي مشاكل في الأتصال

تم وضع التصويت

موفقين
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مبــرووك امووله

بأنتظار الصور

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ستؤجل المنافسه الى ما بعد الأختبارات
موفقين لكل خير
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عــادي الي تشوفنه
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>من طلب رايش؟
خخخ

لانه مااعندي شيء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أظن الإمتحانات خلصت

----------


## Princess

مرحبا..

لسا المدارس بكره اخر يوم
الله يوفقهم خلهم يتنفسو..

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا يلا رجعوا الحماس والمنافسة الحلوى 

في هالصفحة الي غبرت شوي

----------


## Hussain.T

ان شاء الله هالمرة اشارك وياكم.

----------


## دمعة الزهراء

أنا ولا مره شاركت


هذي المره بشارك بأذن الله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أمووله وينك

زهقتينيا 


إنظرناك واااجد


يـلا عااد

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
يعطيكم العافيه
اموول اسمحي لي طولتيها
وعارفه عذرش معاش الله يرجع جهازش بالسلامه..

راح اطلع الحين ورجعتي راح احط صور المنافسه الجديده 
انتظروها
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

في الانتظاار...

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
يعطيكم الف عافيه... 
هالمره موضوع منافستنا,,, تصميم كرت معايده للنجاح....
(( و الف مبروك للناجحين))  :ongue:  
شروط الكرت... 
1_ قياسه 400× 300 بكسل والدقه 75 بكسل  
2_ من هذه الصور:
 


 

 

 





 

الكتابه :
فقط عباره واحده بخط كبير .. (( الف مبروك النجاح )) 






اخر موعد للتصاميم سيكون يوم الأبعاء الأسبوع الجاي 9\7\2008 
موفقين لكل خير
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تم عمل التصميم :bigsmile: 





أتمنى يعجبكم


مع أنه نعومي مررررررره  :huh:

----------


## Hussain.T

وصلت وصلت

الف مبروووك النجاآح



بس وينهم المنافسين؟؟ ما يصير كدا لازم يصير في حماس

----------


## دمعة الزهراء

عملت واحد بسرعه

 مسوى اني زهقانه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

معقول مافي الا 3 بطايق!!

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ويعطيكم العافيه

وين العاااالم وين النااااس؟؟
اني انشغلت الفتره الأخيره قلت باجي بالاقي كم بطاقه

افااا خابت امالي ...
الله يسلم جهود اللي شاركو
وباقي اليوم وبكره و احط التصويت


وهذي بطاقتي





دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همس الحبيب

مرحبا 
حبيت اشارك معاكم في الموضوع ويعطيكم العافية 


ان شاء الله تعجبكم يهمني رأيكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اهلين

امورة لو ادري انا حنا ممكن نستعمل سكراب

كان ستعملت

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

اسوره   :bigsmile: ماذكرت في الشروط بند يمنع استخدام السكرابز
بعدش لاحقه اذا حابه تحطي بطاقه غير وتستخدمي فيها سكرابز
والغي بطاقتش هذي من التصويت
براحتش  :rolleyes: 
عندش لحد بكره 
الساعه 12 الفجر ان شالله باحط التصويت 
موفقين
ويعطيكم الف عافيه المشاركين

و الراي على تصاميمكم راح يكون في التصويت

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليكم 

بطاقتي الجديده


أني ضفتها من قبل لكن مادري ويش في المنتدى


 


تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بجد تصاميم حلوة
الله يوفقكم يالمتنافسين
شغل عدل

بجد وحشتني هالصفحة

----------


## همس الحبيب

*مشكوره ياعفاف الهدى زيدتي حماسي وان كان ماقصدتي بطاقتي من البطاقات المعنيه يعطيك العافيه غناتي*  :signthankspin:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
يعطيكم العافيه
تم وضع التصويت

هنا

موفقين جميعا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Hussain.T

انا كثرت من الصور علشان المنافسة تكون حلوه

صور المنافسة الجديدة:

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-6/gG588718.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-6/rwp88812.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-6/YSu88859.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-6/AiV88965.jpg[/IMG]









يمنع استخدام صور خارجية

يمنع استخدام سكرابز

بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

المقاس كم ممكن تقوله

او حر؟؟

ومتى آخر موعد لوضع التصاميم؟

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

4 صور الأولى تحتوي كلمات ممنوعه في المنتدى.. لذلك لم تظهر

ومع اسيرة شوق استفساري؟؟؟

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

خخخ

اسمحوا لي من العجلة<<بسرعه بيروح يقرأ رواية اميره

مقاس التصميم حر

اما آخر موعد للتسليم يوم السبت الجاي

والصور انحذفت لان موقع الرفع ممنوع بالمنتدى؟؟ الحين برفعهم من جديد

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

وهذي الصور المحذوفة










اشوفكم على خير

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جار عمل التصميم

----------


## Hussain.T

هذي الصوره المحذوفه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هااي

سـويت تـصميم

وأنشاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ويـن التصـاميم ؟؟

بــاقـي شوي بـس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اين المتنافسين

----------


## Hussain.T

كدا انا بزعل من المصممين 

ابغى اشوف التصاميم يلا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـاحد شارك!!

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مع أني لا أعفر في التصميم إلا الشئ القليل
 بســـ   راح أحاول أصمم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

:bigsmile: تصميمي العجيب وصل  :wink:  

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7 






 
^^^^^
أحسه سخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف :toung:

----------


## Hussain.T

اشكرك اخي ابتسام السهم ع المشاركة الحلوة.

وفي انتظار باقي المصممين.

----------


## قمر دنياي

اني بشارك بتصميم لاكن الفوتشوب الى عندي ما يكتب عربي و ماكتبت اسمي على الفوتشوب !!


التصميم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

لي عوده..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار بقية المصممين

----------


## Princess

عدنا بتصميم
سريع وبسيط

تفضلو





موفقين جميعا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

ماشاء الله هالمره صار في تنافس شديد بين 

اسيرة شوق
و
اميرة المرح

والفوز صار من نصيب اسيرة شوق

الف الف مبرووووك

وبنتظار الصور

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الـسلام علـيكم

الله يبارك فـيك أخووي


هالمره نبغا متنافسين أكثر


عشان المنافسهـ،، تصـير أحلى


دمتم سالمين

----------


## hope

الف مبرووك ع الفوز أسيره 

ادا صار وقت شاركت بالمسابقــه << اجازه يعني ماافيه عذر

بنتظار الصــوور 

مودتي ...

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله يبارك فيك حــور

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام علـيكم

عـدنا بالصور






















التصميم راح يكون مثل الخيال 

_،_،_،_،_،_،_

الـشروط:

1-عدم أستخدام صور خارجيه

2-أستخدام الصور بالراحه صور او صورتين او اكثر

3-يمكن أستخدام السكراب 

4-مقاس التصميم 460 \ 420





5- آخر موعد لتسليم التصاميم يوم الأثنين الجاي مو ذا اللي بعده

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذي بقية الصور 

 

 
وهذولا السكرابز 
ممكن تستعملو سكرابز من عدكم مافي مشكل خخ 




الجزء الأول

الجزء الثاني

الجزء الثالث









إنشاء الله نشوف متنافسين أكثر من المره اللي رااحت

تحياتي 

GUMUS

----------


## hope

بالنسبه ليي متحمســه اشارك 
لانه ماعندي ولا شغله فااضيه :)

جاري التصميم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

ألف مبرووووووووووك اسوووووووورة ..
والله الصور تحمس للتصميم ..
ان شااء الله اذا لقيت فرصة اشااارك معااااااكم .
موفقين جميعاً .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك اسورة
وترى اسمش القديم احلى 

وبانتظار المنافسة الجديدة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

:bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

*أمممممممممممم بجررب حظي ..؛؛*

*لي بـآآكـ ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*بــــــــــآآكـ ..* 

*أحم مدري شلون طلع معي ..* 

*أتمنى ـآ أنو حلوو ..*

**


*تح ـي ـآآتووو* 

*كبري ـآآء*

----------


## همس الحبيب

مررراااااحب وهذا تصميمي ياحلوين ان شاء الله يعجبكم 




يسلمووووا

----------


## hope

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله 
كأنهاا هالمره المنافسه بتصيير أحلى :)
 فيه متشاركيين جدد

 



 




 :coool:  




تحيااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سلاااام

ماشاء الله تصاميم حلوه

تصميمي جاي بالطريق

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

اني جيت





موفقين يارب
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وااو

بجد أبدااع اميرة ماشاء الله

هذا تصميمي





تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

اسيرة شوق 

صور حلوة كان ودي اشارك بس الكمبيوتر ضارب شوي حتى للمولد ما اقدر اسوي

تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عسااااااااااااكم ع القوووة ...
هذا تصميمي .

7
7
7





بالتوووفيق جميعاً .
اموووورة

----------


## Hussain.T

واو

المنافسة جدا روووعه

احلى المصممين موجودين هالمرة 

ان شاء الله دائما تشاركوا ويانا

××××××

اميرة باحساسي

اشتقت الى تصاميمك 

تصميم مره حلو


تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ســلام 

خلـصت مدة وضع التصاميم 

والحين اسوي الموضوع

----------


## دمعة الزهراء

سلاااااااام

تصاميم حلووه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الــسلام علـيكم 
أخبـــاركم يــانواااصـر؟؟

الأستفتاء خلــص من قبـل كـم يوم وكان الكمبيوتر مريض فعشان كذه مادخلت 
المهم بدون قرقره

النتــائج كـالتالي

أبتــسام السهم
%0

كبــرياء
%0

همس الحبيب
%1
hope
%3

أميرة المرح 

%4
gumus
%0 
أميرة بـأحساسي
%11

المنـــافسه مــااكان فيهـا حماس يعنـي عكس اللي قبلها

والفائزه معــروفه

أمــيرة بــأحساسي

كنــت بدلعك لكــن مافي فوتو  :weird: 

الف مبــرووك


تحــيااااااتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

الله يباارك فيج اسووورة
واشكر كل من صووت لي .

وان شااء الله لي عودة 
مع الصوور .

----------


## قمر دنياي

مبرووووووووك أميره بأحساسي 

ويعطيك العافيه 

دمتـي بود

----------


## Hussain.T

مبرووووك ااختي اميرة

وبنتظار الصور

----------


## hope

الف مبروووووووووك اختي اميرره بأحساسي

ننتظر الصور

تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> مبرووووووووك أميره بأحساسي  
> ويعطيك العافيه  
> 
> دمتـي بود







> مبرووووك ااختي اميرة
> 
> وبنتظار الصور







> الف مبروووووووووك اختي اميرره بأحساسي
> 
> ننتظر الصور
> 
> تحياتي




الله يبارك فيــكم .
مشكورين على التهنئة .
والصووور
7
7
7
في الرد التااااااااالي .
 :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم . 
جيت والله جابني وجايبة معااي صور المنافسة الجديدة . 

 

 

 
 
 
 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 


 
 
 

التصميم المطلوب فكرته واضحة . 
الشروط ::-
مساحةالتصميم : 600 في 450 .
اخر موعد لتسليم التصاميم هو يوم الاحد الموافق 31 / 8 / 2008 مـ
استخدموا من الصور مايناسبكم ويحاكي افكاركم ومشاعركم .
و
غير مسموح باستخدام صور من خارج المنافسة . 
تحياتي وتمنياااتي لكم بالتوفيــق .
كل عام وانتم بخير .
اميرة .

----------


## قمر دنياي

هذا التصميم المتواضع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ســلاااااام 

وصــلت مع التصميم المتوااضع هع هوووع 




بس التصميم مقاسه 600 في 450 

موو

كيف قمر دنياي مقاسك

400 في 450

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يعطيكم العافيــة .. ع التصاميم الحلوة

قمووورة غنااااتي .. حجم التصميم مخالفة للشروط
ياااريت لو تعيدي التصميم لا تغيري فيه شي بس يكون بقياااس 600 في 450 .
واكون شاكرة لج .

----------


## hope

السلام عليكم 

اولاً متباركين بقرب حلول شهر رمضان المباارك 
والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ...

ثانياً  حبيت اشاركم في المسابقه مع اني مستمله مره هالأيام
 لكن نفسي اصمم لرمضان ونفس الوقت اشاركم هالمساابقه الحلوه 

ان شاء الله يعجبكم :)



مودتي للجميع

----------


## قمر دنياي

يعطيكم العافيــة .. ع التصاميم الحلوة 
قمووورة غنااااتي .. حجم التصميم مخالفة للشروط
ياااريت لو تعيدي التصميم لا تغيري فيه شي بس يكون بقياااس 600 في 450 . 
واكون شاكرة لج . 
مادري كيف اني حطيت الارقام عدل 600 450 بس تغير 
شكلي مابقدر اغيره  :sad2: 
يعني مايصير تقبلي  :embarrest: 
تحياتي

----------


## همس الحبيب

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ي 
اني جيت 
مبروك يا اميره باحساسي 
حبيت ادخل المنافسه الجديده 
وهذا تصميمي 
يااااااااااارب ينال الاعجاب 
يسلموووووووووووووا

----------


## شموع حور

_وهذا تصميمي_



وبتوفيق للجميع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

التصميم وصل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

سـلاام تصاميم حلووه

لكن ابتساام المقااس مو عدل

----------


## Hussain.T

تصاميم حلووه

كان ودي اشارك بس عندي زحمه بالتواقيع

تحياتي

----------


## كنوز الايمان

*اول مرة اشارك في هذا القسم* 
*و ان شاء الله نبيض الوجه* 

*و هذا تصميمي* 
 :amuse:

----------


## همس الحبيب

صباح الخير 
خيه كنوز الايمان 
ماظهر عندي تصميمش يالغلا

----------


## كنوز الايمان



----------


## كنوز الايمان



----------


## قمر دنياي

كنوز الايمان 

لم تظهر الصوره لحد الآن

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذا الأول

والثاني




مـايضهروا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم .. 
تنويه :- ستنتهي مهلة وضع التصاميم اليوم 30 / 8
في منتصف الليل . 
شموع حــور : اهلا بك منافس جديد ينضم لنا .  :rolleyes:  
كنوز الايمــان : سعداء بانضمامك لنا . 
مع الاسف اخيــة تصميمك غير ظاهر ..
بامكانك اعادة تحميله على مركز التحميل
الخاص بشبكة الناصرة .
بانتظارك . 
الاخت قمر دنــياي .. الاخ ابتـسام السهم 
تصاميمكم مخـالفة للشـروط .
لو كان تصميم يمكن اتغاضى عنه بس اثنين
آسفة .  :embarrest:  

بانتظار تصاميمكم بعد التعديل .  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes: 
وموفقين جميعاً .

----------


## كنوز الايمان

هذا  اهو التصميم , حملته على مركز التحميل

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد

كنوز الايماان تسلم يمناج على روعة التصميم .
وللتذكير : باقي ساعتين على نهاية موعد التسليم .

وهذا تصميمي .




موفقين جميعاً

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

شكرا خاااص لكل من شاارك معنا

هنا التصويت لافضل تصميم .

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=72601

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انتهت مدة التصووويت .. وكانت النتيجة ........ 
 

كنوز الايمـــان .. متسابقة جديدة .. احتلت وبكل جدارة المركز الاول
لجماال تصميمها .. 

نحن بانتظاركِ لتطرحي صور المنافسة الجديدة . 
تحياتي/ اميرة باحساسي

----------


## قلب طفله

مبروكـ لـ كنوز ألإيمآنـ
وحظ أوفر لباقي المشتركينـ

وعساكمـ ع القوهـ

تحيتي ..قلبـ طفلهـ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الف مبــروك كنوز

----------


## hope

الف مبروووووك كنــووز 
ع الفــــــــوووز

ننتظر صور المنــــــــــافسه 

وان شاء الله اشااارك 

تحياااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كنــــوز الإيماااان وينك؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر التنافس الجديد

----------


## قمر دنياي

ننتظرك كنوز  :laugh:

----------


## كنوز الايمان

السلام علييييييييييييكم 

الله يبــــــــــــارك فيكم حبايبي 

و الله سامحوني , انشغلت ويا السكول و ما مداني ادخل 

و الحين الصورر في الطريج

----------


## كنوز الايمان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهـ 
صـــــــــــــــــــــــــو المنافسة الجديدة 

هذي صور المنافسة  ... بمناسبة مولد الامام الحسن عليه السلام ( النصف من رمضان )

و عليكم الابداعـ 

يالله بدينا :)















 و بســ .... مساحة التصميم تكونـ  550*400

تقدرون تستخدمون كل اللي تبونه من الصور  و الفرشـ...
 و تقدرون تضيفون صور من عندكمـ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين كنوزة
الله يعطيش العافية 
اختيارش موفق
ننتظر المبدعين 
ومنافسه قوية ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق

----------


## قمر دنياي

تصميم بسييييط جدآ
أن شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

متـبآركين بــاليوم


تصميمي 





إذا مـآآضهر قـولو

الـصوره  الإضافيه



تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

gumus

حلو و جميل تصميمك 
يعطيكِ العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تصاميم حلوه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بس متى آخـر موعــد لوضع التصـاميم

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب طفله

بأنتظار باقي المشاركاتوعساكم ع القوهمتابعه فقط<<

----------


## همس الحبيب

*هآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي* 
*آآآآآآآآآآآم بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك* 
*مبارك عليكم المولد* 
*وهذا تصميمي* ***** ********

تكفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون بردوا قلبي بقرقيعان حلو  :toung:  :wink: 
ان شــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله يعجبكم  :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كنـــــــــوووووووووووووووز

متى آخر موعد للتصاميم


المسابقه تلخبطت

----------


## قمر دنياي

صحيح 
متى آخر موعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجوا الرد بسرعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كنــوز دخـولك قليل مررره

صراحه هملتي المسابقة زياده عـن اللزوم

----------


## قمر دنياي

لالالالا خلاص المسابقه شكلها 
بتتوقف أي أحد يحط آخر موعد 
يلا أحنا مانبي المسابقه تتوقف

----------


## همس الحبيب

هااااااي 
يالله ياكنوووووووز الحلوه 
ياناس ياعالم 
وينكم 
نبغى استطلاع تصويت شي ماشيييات .......

----------


## اسيرة شوق

كنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــوووز خــــــلاص

أميـرة حطي التصويت

إكتفينا 


أهملتي المسابقة واجد  الصور متـأخرة

كل شيء

أمـيرةة حطي التصويت 

كنوز زودتيها

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يوووه بنااااااات وش فيكم
اعطوا كنوز فرصة بعد 
ولاتنسوا هاليومين الكل مشغووول في احيااء ذكرى
وفاااة يعسوب الدين
اجرنا واجركم الله .. وبعدها يصير خيـــر .
هذا رايي وانتوا ياحلواااات بكيفكم .

----------


## همس الحبيب

ياحلـــــــــــــوين 
مو قصدنا نضايق الغاليه كنوووز 
لكن ا شاء الله المانع خير 
اهي صارت منا وفينا 
مو مهم المسابقه المهم تكون اهي بخييير

----------


## اسيرة شوق

....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مــن قبل النـاصفــه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

امــيرة بـأحساسي حــــطي التـصويت 

لأنه ماتوقع كنوز بتدخل

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

تم تنزيل التصويت 

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=74334

مع خالص الاعتذار للاخت كنوز الايمااان .

----------


## قمر دنياي

أميره بأحساسي 
اي الحين عدل لان من قبل كأن المسابقه متوقفه 
وأعتذر كنوز

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ألف مبــروك همس

----------


## همس الحبيب

الله يبارك فيك يالغلا
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عــاد يالله همس 

حطي الـصور هع 


ععععع

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مااااااشاااء الله عليج اسوووورة
على طوووووووول مستعجله ..
الف مبرووك هموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسة .

----------


## Hussain.T

الف الف  مبروووووك

منافسة رائعة

تحياتي

----------


## همس الحبيب

مراحب 
الله يبارك فيكم كلكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اليوم جبت لكم الصور وابغى تصميم لمناسبة العيد السعيد الدقه75 
والتصميم المقاس اللي تحبوه 
وبامكانكم استخدام صور خارجيه مع الصور هذه
وبما اني بانشغل هالفتره بزواج اختي عقبال لكم 
طلبا لاامرا منك يالغاليه اميره باحساسي تتكفلي 
بموضوع وضع التصويت والاشراف عليه وطبعا اخر موعد للتسليم الاثنين القادم 
تسلمي ياعمري يمكن اتعبك معي 
موفقين جميعا

----------


## قمر دنياي

الف الف مبروك 
همس الحبيب 
والصور جميله 
وتشجع على التصميم 
وأن شاء الله أقدر أكون 
مشاركه معكم 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا ننتظر التصاميم الحلوه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلاااا

جار التصميم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

عســاكم من عواده

أحم احم أول المشتركين 




تصميمي مو مرتب أبداااا 







نسيت ماأحط أيطير ههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالعكس اخوك 
تصميم مرتب
والوان ولا احلى 
ننتظر بقية المتنافسين

----------


## اسيرة شوق

معقوله مــا أحد شاارك

----------


## روح الرومنسية

حبيت اشترك معاكم
وهذا تصميمي


تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

وين المبدعين؟؟؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

بصراحه كنت بشارك معاكم لاكن ماعرفت اسوي تصميم 
حلوو وجميل 
تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هــــاااااااا

مـافي أحد

قمر دنياي شــــاركي ماحد يطلع من بطن امه عالم


شبـــل


شااااااارك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شباب شببابات
تبي حماس 
نبي منافسه حلوه

----------


## Hussain.T

على امرك خية

باشارك بتصميم  ولو بسيط جدا

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

تصميمي البسيط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ادري ليش حسيت ان التصميم ولادي
بس يظل حلو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أميرة بأحساسي مـاجت للتصويت

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اميرة باحساااااسي موجووودة ..
بس كنت انتظر يزيد عدد التصاميم  .
خلاااص شوياااااااااات وانزل موضوع التصوووويت .
تحيااااتي .

----------


## قمر دنياي

الف مبروك ××شبل الطفوف××
بأنتظار الصور.....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبل بانتظار صور المنافسة الجديده

----------


## Hussain.T

الله يبارك فيكم

والحين احط الصور

----------


## Hussain.T

هذي صور المنافسة الجديدة ما مداني اختار عدل لان عندي شغل للمدرسة:














بش

السروط:

مقاس حر 

يحق اليكم تستخدموا صور خارجية بشرط تحط الصوره علشان يستفيد منها المتنافسون<<لكن صورتين أقصى شيء

استخدام الفرش << فرشه وحده على الأقل

آخر موعد للتسليم يوم الخميس

ومدة التصويت اسبوع

انتهى

بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الصور حلوه
باقي انشوف ابداع المتنافسين
يسلموا شبل
اختيار موفق

----------


## اسيرة شوق

راح اعمـل تصميم إنشاء الله

لي عوده بإذن الله

----------


## Hussain.T

بانتظار تصميمك الحلو خية

وبانتظار مبدعين منتدانا

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

O_o

انعدموا الفنانين اللي عندنا ولا كيف؟؟!

جبت مجهر ادور فنان شارك بالموضوع بس مافيه

خلالالاص لاتشاركوا بس انا زعلان منكم

وترى انا زعلي شديد

نفس المهلة لن تتغير

انا انتظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأيييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننن المصممين 
يا ناس يا هو وينكم 
الصور حلوه 
تحتاج الى مصممين مبدعين مثلكم 
يلا ورونا شطارتكم

----------


## همس الحبيب

مرحبا 
مبروك شبل وان جات متأخره 
يعطيكم العافيه 
هذا تصميمي ان شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هــلا 


طبعا اني راح اعمل التصميم إنشاء الله لـكن  .. على الجهاز هوه في المـستشفى والابتوب مافي فوتو قصة حياه // طن


ههههه


إنشاء الله إذا اسطلح الجهاز اعـمل التصميم واوضـعه ،، هون


مـودتي //

----------


## قمر دنياي

عشان لاتزعلو سويت
 تصميم لاكن  مو حلو ابد

----------


## Princess

ممممممممم عفر هنا موطن الزعل

خلاص ..
ولا يهمكم
انتظرو الجديد اللي يسركم
وينشط روح المنافسه
مني ومن شوق المحبه
قريبا..

فقط بعد ان تنتهي هذه المنافسه هنا..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار مفاجئتش اموره
دوم سباقه للأفضل

----------


## Hussain.T

دام السالفة فيها اميرة & شوق

معانتها مفاجئة << خخخ

اكيد مفاجأتكم حلوه 

الحين اشتركوا اثنين وان شاء الله بعد شوي اصير الثالث

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

وهذي مشاركتي معاكم



تحياتي

----------


## همس الحبيب

مرحبا 
هاي للجميع 
مداخله واتمنى ماتكون ثقيله عليكم 
في الشروط للمنافسه يتم تحديد اخر موعد لتسليم التصاميم وللاسف لانجد الالتزام به 
هذا يخل بالمنافسة عينها  
قد نستعجل بوضع التصميم قبل الوقت وعند ترقبنا لوضع الاستطلاع لانجد شيئا !!! :no: 
عذرا هذه المداخله فقط لتكون المنافسه موجوده حقا 
تقبلوا ذلك 
دمتم بود :amuse:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الف مبرررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك شبل

بـأنتظار الصور

----------

